# The Canon EOS R5 manual is available for download



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 28, 2020)

> Canon Europe has made the manual for the Canon EOS R5 available for download.
> You can grab it here.
> Regarding the stock of the Canon EOS R5, I’m told they will be shipping on time in the USA at least. A second allocation maybe delayed.
> Preorder the Canon EOS R5
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## geffy (Jul 28, 2020)

closest thing i will see to an R5


----------



## nwardrip (Jul 28, 2020)

Some are shipping early. Mine shipped today and same with another on FM.


----------



## Krispy (Jul 28, 2020)

nwardrip said:


> Some are shipping early. Mine shipped today and same with another on FM.


My BH order went from pre-order, to backordered, to now new order today. Confirmed it’s shipping on Thursday.

My battery grip is still backordered though...


----------



## bbb34 (Jul 28, 2020)

I screened through it. Pretty dry reading without the camera.


----------



## neto velasco (Jul 28, 2020)

My BH order says backordered, I ordered it one day after the release, hopefully ships Thursday but it's fine if I have to wait some more


----------



## jam05 (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank You


----------



## Memdroid (Jul 28, 2020)

I read the through it and for still images this stood out to me (some compared to the R and 1Dx3):
-20 fps, no loss in RAW quality
-No slow down in Servo mode and Flash photography using continues shooting
-AF assist beam firing is back!!! Curious how snappy this is because it was utter shit (pretty much nonexistent) on the R especially at low light conditions.

This is really HUGE for me and makes it the perfect DSLR replacement!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 28, 2020)

I


Memdroid said:


> I read the through it and for still images this stood out to me (some compared to the R and 1Dx3):
> -20 fps, no loss in RAW quality
> -No slow down in Servo mode and Flash photography using continues shooting
> -AF assist beam firing is back!!! Curious how snappy this is because it was utter shit (pretty much nonexistent) on the R especially at low light conditions.
> ...


I'm curious what it says about video and temperatures/etc.

And obviously...I'm not a Canon-hater. Quite the opposite.

But I am curious about what Canon themselves say...


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 28, 2020)

neto velasco said:


> My BH order says backordered, I ordered it one day after the release, hopefully ships Thursday but it's fine if I have to wait some more



I've never pre-ordered and usually buy refurbished. This time I pre-ordered less than 2 minutes after the pre-order was open. I will NOT patiently wait, it's cold in my house and I want my heater NOW. 

Just kidding, I don't care about this overheating nonsense unless it is way worse than described by all the hype, mostly want the amazing stills!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 28, 2020)

...answered my own question.

Thanks to cr for the link.

From the manual (p 375):

The camera may become hot in movie recording while connected via Wi-Fi. Use a tripod or take other measures to avoid handheld recording.

Red [] internal temperature warning icon

If the camera’s internal temperature increases due to prolonged movie recording o runder a high ambient temperature, a red [] icon will appear.The red [] icon indicates that movie recording will soon be terminated automatically. If this happens, you will not be able to record again until the camera’s internal temperature decreases, so turn off the power and let the camera cool down a while. Note that the time until movie recording stops automatically when the red [] icon is displayed varies depending on shooting conditions. Recording a movie at a high temperature for a prolonged period will cause the red[] icon to appear earlier. When you are not recording, always turn off the camera.375

[] icon[] may be displayed if repeated movie recording or extended use of Live Viewdisplay increases the camera’s internal temperature. Turn off the camera or take other measures when [] is displayed, and wait until the camera cools down.The camera will turn off automatically if you continue recording while [] is displayed. The camera may also turn off automatically if you continue using LiveView display while [] is displayed


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jul 28, 2020)

Memdroid said:


> -20 fps, no loss in RAW quality



Hmm, that contradicts info found in spec-sheet downloadable from canon.com. In the "View full specifications" sheet downloadable from https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...meras/mirrorless/eos-r5?tab=drivers_downloads it says:

*1: For shooting RAW images in [High-speed continuous +], 13-bit A/D conversion will apply regardless of the mode (A, B, or C).

But I cannot find info in manual either.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 28, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> I've never pre-ordered and usually buy refurbished. This time I pre-ordered less than 2 minutes after the pre-order was open. I will NOT patiently wait, it's cold in my house and I want my heater NOW.
> 
> Just kidding,* I don't care about this overheating nonsense* unless it is way worse than described by all the hype, mostly want the amazing stills!



You may not care, but it's not nonsense


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 28, 2020)

Dang. I guess the little known but much loved (by me) feature of being able to register an AF point has died with the move to mirrorless.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 28, 2020)

Memdroid said:


> I read the through it and for still images this stood out to me (some compared to the R and 1Dx3):
> -20 fps, no loss in RAW quality
> -No slow down in Servo mode and Flash photography using continues shooting
> -AF assist beam firing is back!!! Curious how snappy this is because it was utter shit (pretty much nonexistent) on the R especially at low light conditions.
> ...



Unfortunately 20 FPS is 12-bit raw, and 12 FPS is 13-bit raw. 14-bit is limited to 8 FPS.

This doesn't matter if you're shooting above 800 ISO since the dynamic range is already limited by that ISO, but at ISO 100 these raws will definitely have less dynamic range in the highlights. Anti-flicker shooting is also limited to 6.2 fps, which is a shame since the 1DX2/3 can do it at 10+ FPS. Definitely still have a place in my kit for my 1DX2 with these considerations, anti-flicker saves my life in a lot of sporting events, and I'll be interested to see how much the dynamic range takes a hit at 12 fps and 20 fps.


----------



## frjmacias (Jul 28, 2020)

nwardrip said:


> Some are shipping early. Mine shipped today and same with another on FM.


Tell us how awesome it is!


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 28, 2020)

I just did a search and don't see customize layout for the Q screen (quick control). 

On the 5D4 you can place controls wherever you want on the Q screen and hide ones you don't use. Anyone see this feature described? I will be frustrated if they removed this, it is one of my favorite features of the 5D4 and 6D2. Nothing beats configuring the touch locations and display to your liking. For example when I press Q on the 5D4, my custom screen shows only Aperture, ISO, Shutter speed on the top row and drive mode, focus mode, and WB on the bottom. I got rid of all the junk I don't need to see frequently and positioned those where I can touch them with thumbs easily.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 28, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> I just did a search and don't see customize layout for the Q screen (quick control).
> 
> On the 5D4 you can place controls wherever you want on the Q screen and hide ones you don't use. Anyone see this feature described? I will be frustrated if they removed this, it is one of my favorite features of the 5D4 and 6D2. Nothing beats configuring the touch locations and display to your liking. For example when I press Q on the 5D4, my custom screen shows only Aperture, ISO, Shutter speed on the top row and drive mode, focus mode, and WB on the bottom. I got rid of all the junk I don't need to see frequently and positioned those where I can touch them with thumbs easily.


I’ve been wanting that for the R as well, but don’t think it’s available with the R either.


----------



## lglass12189 (Jul 28, 2020)

Mine is shipping on Thursday, I'll have it on Friday!


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 28, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I’ve been wanting that for the R as well, but don’t think it’s available with the R either.





I just looked harder and it is not there in settings or custom tabs. SO frustrated to find this was dropped! The default Quick Menu layout is awful and will be a major irritation to me, I do not need all that clutter and the touch items are senselessly placed. Guess I will have to adapt to using rings and dials that will now be different on my cameras. This was much better on the 5D4 especially when operating in live view or not wanting to disturb the camera but change a setting. Why would they not keep that feature when they already wrote this menu system?! Have to shake my head. Canon have good menus- except the terrible quick controls default which looks like it was barfed out in random order.


----------



## Besisika (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 28, 2020)

My local store told me that they were already unpacking R5 bodies for distribution to their other stores and that my R5 would be available for pickup on Thursday. I really hope the vertical grip is in as well, but time will tell.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 28, 2020)

919 pages!!! Yowza!


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 28, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> I just did a search and don't see customize layout for the Q screen (quick control).
> 
> On the 5D4 you can place controls wherever you want on the Q screen and hide ones you don't use. Anyone see this feature described? I will be frustrated if they removed this, it is one of my favorite features of the 5D4 and 6D2. Nothing beats configuring the touch locations and display to your liking. For example when I press Q on the 5D4, my custom screen shows only Aperture, ISO, Shutter speed on the top row and drive mode, focus mode, and WB on the bottom. I got rid of all the junk I don't need to see frequently and positioned those where I can touch them with thumbs easily.



Does the 5D4 have a Favorites menu that you can customize? I know it could be 1 more step to get at compared to just clicking the Q (depending upon the last time you were in your menus if you were at your favorites or not).


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 28, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> Does the 5D4 have a Favorites menu that you can customize? I know it could be 1 more step to get at compared to just clicking the Q (depending upon the last time you were in your menus if you were at your favorites or not).



5D4 does have custom user tabs and looks like the R5 will too, but they are not nearly so easy to hit with thumbs or position where you want, and takes a few clicks to get to them, plus I don't think basics like ISO, shutter, etc can be added to menu tabs. I use the tabs all the time on 5D4 for less frequently accessed functions like at the start of a session. I have a tab for astro settings, landscape settings, etc. Tabs are great for things like LCD brightness, interval timers, noise reduction, but not for the basic camera settings. The custom Q menu was one of the best ideas, hopefully it will come back.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 28, 2020)

R5 is shipping in 2 days in some locations but there is still no advice on what CFe cards are supported. Very strange
"For details on CFexpress cards that can record at each level of movie recording quality, check the Canon website"

on Page 904, the SD cards are specified by the "V" rating including V60/90 for 8K IPB recording. I'm annoyed as I ordered a Sandisk extreme pro 128GB SD card and it is only UHS speed 3 which manages 4k IPB only :-(

EDIT: I found https://havecamerawilltravel.com/photographer/fastest-sd-cards/ which seems to test actual read/write speeds and some U3 cards have a faster (sustained?) write speed than V90 rated. Is the V rating fixed in hardware to tell the camera what can be recorded?


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

neto velasco said:


> My BH order says backordered, I ordered it one day after the release, hopefully ships Thursday but it's fine if I have to wait some more




I ordered mine the morning of and I’m driving myself nuts wondering when it’s going to be on its way...


----------



## 1D4 (Jul 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I ordered mine the morning of and I’m driving myself nuts wondering when it’s going to be on its way...



I know the product page has said it will start shipping Thursday, but some people noticed B&H will be closed Wednesday afternoon and Thursday:



> TISHA B’AV HOLIDAY CLOSING Our SuperStore, Sales, Store Pickup & Customer Service will close at 5pm Wed Jul 29 & be closed all day, Thu Jul 30.



The question is whether that includes the warehouse being closed. I just noticed the glass I was going to wait until tomorrow to order (in hopes it would arrive together with the R5 on Friday), jumped from a "Want it by Thu 7/30? Order now" message this afternoon to "Want it by Tue 8/4? Order now", even though it's still in stock.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

I think I found a minor typo in the manual, on page 899 the aspect ratio column headers don't match the given pixel counts. The column labeled 4:3 gives the square (1:1) ratio numbers; the 16:9-labeled column seems to give the 4:3 numbers, and the 1:1-labeled column appears to be for 16:9.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

1D4 said:


> I know the product page has said it will start shipping Thursday, but some people noticed B&H will be closed Wednesday afternoon and Thursday:
> 
> The question is whether that includes the warehouse being closed. I just noticed the glass I was going to wait until tomorrow to order (in hopes it would arrive together with the R5 on Friday), jumped from a "Want it by Thu 7/30? Order now" message this afternoon to "Want it by Tue 8/4? Order now", even though it's still in stock.



If they pull this one, payboo or no payboo, they’ll never get another penny from me.

Thanks for the tip 1D4 - you could have saved me from a heart attack.

EDIT:

from their site:

“Our SuperStore, Sales, Store Pickup & Customer Service will close at 5pm Wed Jul 29 & be closed all day, Thu Jul 30.”

It doesn’t say warehouse but I really don’t know what it means in relation to orders being released for shipment.


----------



## 1D4 (Jul 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> If they pull this one, payboo or no payboo, they’ll never get another penny from me.
> 
> Thanks for the tip 1D4 - you could have saved me from a heart attack.



I'll try contacting them tomorrow to find out.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

1D4 said:


> I'll try contacting them tomorrow to find out.



Customer service is closed tomorrow and Thursday. So are the Superstore, Store Pickup, and Sales. It doesn’t say anything about the warehouse but I have no idea how their system works.

*******. We’re *******. I just know it. *******.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

I do recall they shut down for well over a week for the festival of booths one year, and I was concerned that a two-week return wouldn't be processed in time. They did, however, honor it when they got back.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Jul 29, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> I've never pre-ordered and usually buy refurbished. This time I pre-ordered less than 2 minutes after the pre-order was open. I will NOT patiently wait, it's cold in my house and I want my heater NOW.
> 
> Just kidding, I don't care about this overheating nonsense unless it is way worse than described by all the hype, mostly want the amazing stills!



Same with usually not pre-ordering and usually buying refurbished... but me not buying the EOS R _is_ my act of patiently waiting.


----------



## 1D4 (Jul 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Customer service is closed tomorrow and Thursday. So are the Superstore, Store Pickup, and Sales. It doesn’t say anything about the warehouse but I have no idea how their system works.
> 
> *******. We’re *******. I just know it. *******.



It said they close at 5pm on Wed Jul 29. We are not *******. Yet.


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Customer service is closed tomorrow and Thursday. So are the Superstore, Store Pickup, and Sales. It doesn’t say anything about the warehouse but I have no idea how their system works.
> 
> *******. We’re *******. I just know it. *******.



Arghhh one of the frustrations with BH, hopefully the shipping is not affected. I respect their religious choice and values, and the fact they honor them over business is not a bad thing. However, running a business that large it is not very practical for the rest of us to have their ordering and shipping shut down. Usually they are very good at warning you ahead of time, but not for pre-orders perhaps? Maybe we will be pleasantly surprised and receive our cameras early or on time anyway. From what I have heard around the interwebs, on most of these holidays, neither the owners can work nor their employees as they believe working and causing others to work is the same and both are prohibited.

If not, I wish they would pre-warn on the site if an anticipated pre-order will be delayed. I have enough trouble trying to be home from travel for the delivery window as it is.


----------



## lightingb (Jul 29, 2020)

Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot... 
See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...


----------



## lightingb (Jul 29, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> R5 is shipping in 2 days in some locations but there is still no advice on what CFe cards are supported. Very strange
> "For details on CFexpress cards that can record at each level of movie recording quality, check the Canon website"
> 
> on Page 904, the SD cards are specified by the "V" rating including V60/90 for 8K IPB recording. I'm annoyed as I ordered a Sandisk extreme pro 128GB SD card and it is only UHS speed 3 which manages 4k IPB only :-(
> ...



For CFexpress cards. 
I got a hold of the Canon engineer team. They said for the highest recording modes (8k RAW) you must have a card that can sustain over 400MB/s minimum write speed. Don't confuse this with Max speed. Only a few brands actually give this information.


----------



## snappy604 (Jul 29, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Unfortunately 20 FPS is 12-bit raw, and 12 FPS is 13-bit raw. 14-bit is limited to 8 FPS.
> 
> This doesn't matter if you're shooting above 800 ISO since the dynamic range is already limited by that ISO, but at ISO 100 these raws will definitely have less dynamic range in the highlights. Anti-flicker shooting is also limited to 6.2 fps, which is a shame since the 1DX2/3 can do it at 10+ FPS. Definitely still have a place in my kit for my 1DX2 with these considerations, anti-flicker saves my life in a lot of sporting events, and I'll be interested to see how much the dynamic range takes a hit at 12 fps and 20 fps.


this is the first time I've heard of the bits changing.. is this accurate? do you have a source for this info? (not challenging, but genuinely curious)


----------



## lightingb (Jul 29, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> Does the 5D4 have a Favorites menu that you can customize? I know it could be 1 more step to get at compared to just clicking the Q (depending upon the last time you were in your menus if you were at your favorites or not).



I can confirm this. I haven't seen it in the manual but a few weeks ago I got hands on with a preproduction model it has it. It was one of my first questions. The custom favorite menu is the best!


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...



What exactly is a High ISO setting? And based on the manual, If I am doing long exposures over a number of hours to do astrophotography, will it eventually be unusuable? Will I even be able to do any video at all (even 1 second) after the long exposure completes, unless I let it could down? (as mentioned by EOSHD as showing ZERO seconds of filming) Or is this "degrade in quality" the same as for all their other camera but only now they are starting to publish it? Will this also be the case for the R6? 

Guys, ultimately, very few people are going to be limited by what they can do creatively, or the revenue they can generate professionally, with almost any camera from any manufacturer these days. These are incredible tools across the board. As a hybrid shooter though, the R5 R6 still seems the best option. Hoping mine arrives soon to thoroughly test.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...



That specific bullet point (image quality degraded by heat, near the bottom of that page) is saying that if the camera is hot, stills will be affected. That's to be expected, a sensor will perform worse when it is hot, particularly for low light. It is NOT saying the sensor will heat up due to stills shooting.

That being said the other bullet points claim the camera will get warmer if doing extended shooting in hot weather. I'm not quite sure what "extended shooting" means in this context. If it means burst after burst after burst with pauses only long enough to clear "busy" messages, I'm personally not concerned by it (you're practically taking an 8K video at that point!), but others might be.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> That specific bullet point (image quality degraded by heat, near the bottom of that page) is saying that if the camera is hot, stills will be affected. That's to be expected, a sensor will perform worse when it is hot, particularly for low light. It is NOT saying the sensor will heat up due to stills shooting.
> 
> That being said the other bullet points claim the camera will get warmer if doing extended shooting in hot weather. I'm not quite sure what "extended shooting" means in this context. If it means burst after burst after burst with pauses only long enough to clear "busy" messages, I'm personally not concerned by it (you're practically taking an 8K video at that point!), but others might be.



"It is NOT saying the sensor will heat up due to stills shooting." - oh yes it does! Read it again.


----------



## RBSfphoto (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...


the Northups mentioned having a issue with it overheating when shooting stills, that was really surprising to me I have never had a camera overheat shooting stills. It would really surprise me that they would release a camera that had that major a heat distribution issue


----------



## David_E (Jul 29, 2020)

919-page PDF. Someone please read this tonight and summarize for me tomorrow.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...



I think they just introduced the heat control for movies and made use of it in stills shooting. I guess it'll become a problem only in extreme conditions or very active prolonged continuous shooting at high speed. Initial reports/reviews don't complain about overheating during stills shooting.


----------



## lightingb (Jul 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> That specific bullet point (image quality degraded by heat, near the bottom of that page) is saying that if the camera is hot, stills will be affected. That's to be expected, a sensor will perform worse when it is hot, particularly for low light. It is NOT saying the sensor will heat up due to stills shooting.
> 
> That being said the other bullet points claim the camera will get warmer if doing extended shooting in hot weather. I'm not quite sure what "extended shooting" means in this context. If it means burst after burst after burst with pauses only long enough to clear "busy" messages, I'm personally not concerned by it (you're practically taking an 8K video at that point!), but others might be.


For perspective. I shot NASCAR ARCA a few weeks ago for a client. It was a 102 degrees. On black pavement. The 1dx mk ii was burning hot shooting stills and video. The camera body was physically HOT! But that camera does not have a hot warning system. I do believe it has a safety shut off. But I never reached it. I hope this heating thing rarely if ever comes up. Normally canon is amazing at this and is the most reliable brand. I hope this isn't a different direction Cano is taking....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...



It'll be hard to know how problematic this actually is until we get cameras in hand. It has a heat warning, but it doesn't indicate that the heat warning should will come on frequently, at the drop of a hat. If it's included in there because people might switch from 8k video to shooting stills when the red warning comes on, that makes sense. If it comes on because you've taken 1,000 shots in an hour, that'd be a commercial disaster. 

That heat generates image noise is commonly understood. That Canon may warn users that the camera has reached that threshold is a nice feature. One does wonder, though, whether it is included because stills shooting generates more heat than it has in previous cameras. 

I suspect this isn't a big deal, but I'm sure we'll know rather shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2020)

David_E said:


> 919-page PDF. Someone please read this tonight and summarize for me tomorrow.



I put my crack team of Swedish interns on this task for you, David. They're already finished. Here it is...


https://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0300039685/01/EOS_R5_Advanced_User_Guide_v1_SV.pdf


----------



## vjlex (Jul 29, 2020)

PhotoGenerous said:


> Same with usually not pre-ordering and usually buying refurbished... but me not buying the EOS R *is* my act of patiently waiting.


Exactly. This doesn't count as a pre-order for me; this is me finally getting the much improved and (hopefully) perfected version of the EOS R I had been itching for.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...




Unless you're endlessly slamming up against the buffer back to back to back for hours on end in the middle of the Sahara, I don't see this being a problem at all.

If the R5 can do 8K for half an hour or whatever, then I doubt the average person is going to have any issues shooting stills unless their philosophy is to spray and pray until their memory card is full.

Maybe they are referring to taking stills right after you've turned your camera into a pizza oven shooting video.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 29, 2020)

For me the most frustrating and even infuriating thing is the lack of GPS. Ok it's available through Bluetooth and a smartphone. Fine. But apparently the CameraConnect app must be active in order to update GPS! That makes it totally useless. I'm not going to keep CameraConnect active all the time during shooting. This makes GPS absolutely unusable.


----------



## lightingb (Jul 29, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> It'll be hard to know how problematic this actually is until we get cameras in hand. It has a heat warning, but it doesn't indicate that the heat warning should will come on frequently, at the drop of a hat. If it's included in there because people might switch from 8k video to shooting stills when the red warning comes on, that makes sense. If it comes on because you've taken 1,000 shots in an hour, that'd be a commercial disaster.
> 
> That heat generates image noise is commonly understood. That Canon may warn users that the camera has reached that threshold is a nice feature. One does wonder, though, whether it is included because stills shooting generates more heat than it has in previous cameras.
> 
> I suspect this isn't a big deal, but I'm sure we'll know rather shortly.


I believe your words are true. You practically listed my hopes. I assume it will cause more heat just because its a huge sensor and it's mirrorless. So in general there is going to be more heat. Plus ibis. All is extra heat. 

For reference another part in the manual says that the working temperature is 104 degrees at its top end. If I remember the 1dx series is 113f. 

So let's hope that if the camera is in 98 degree weather that it doesnt start having issues as soon as you turn it on. 

If Canon's past indicates anything we should be just fine.


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...



Same exact thing is in the EOS R manual, page 142. I wouldn't lose too much sleep over this. ;-)


----------



## lightingb (Jul 29, 2020)

Toglife_Anthony said:


> Same exact thing is in the EOS R manual, page 142. I wouldn't lose too much sleep over this. ;-)


Great find!


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 29, 2020)

Regarding the overheat protection for stills, I haven't heard of a single person ever bringing this up while reviewing or shooting with the camera, so I think this is a non-issue. This basically holds true for any camera regarding high temperatures and high ISO, and I think a majority of this is Canon just being proactive due to the 8K creating a lot of heat. I highly doubt this will turn into an actual issue unless you leave your camera in a scolding hot car all week and then pull it out expecting to take 20 second ISO 51,200 photos, and I'll definitely put this to the test in some hot weather this weekend, but I've never encountered this with the EOS R or 1DX mark II even in the hot sun all day.




snappy604 said:


> this is the first time I've heard of the bits changing.. is this accurate? do you have a source for this info? (not challenging, but genuinely curious)


On the Canon Europe Specs page: 






Canon EOS R5 Specifications and Features - - Canon Europe


Canon EOS R5 specifications and key features in detail.




www.canon-europe.com





Go down to "File-type," this was also expressed in the other manuals, I don't recall where exactly, but in one of the manuals it was exactly the same as explained here. 12-bit silent shooting, 13-bit in 12 FPS, 14-bit at 8 fps.


----------



## bytebuster (Jul 29, 2020)

Does anyone know if the timelapse video can be captured in C-LOG?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I think I found a minor typo in the manual, on page 899 the aspect ratio column headers don't match the given pixel counts. The column labeled 4:3 gives the square (1:1) ratio numbers; the 16:9-labeled column seems to give the 4:3 numbers, and the 1:1-labeled column appears to be for 16:9.



I was about to report the same thing, but you beat me to it. And here I thought it was a unique find after weeding thru 899 pages.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 29, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> I was about to report the same thing, but you beat me to it. And here I thought it was a unique find after weeding thru 899 pages.



Funny enough, it was the first thing I noticed too when opened the manual. I just casually scrolled down, stopped on this page and found inconsistency. I think Canon must do a documentation recall and send the new paper manuals.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> I was about to report the same thing, but you beat me to it. And here I thought it was a unique find after weeding thru 899 pages.



I was reading, much earlier on about L M, S1 and S1 and went looking for their sizes. I first found page 900-901 which told me how many I could fit on a card, but scrolled backwards and found the table.

If you had actually read through the whole thing, then found this, MUCH more power to you.

I skipped over Video and Playback. I basically never use playback, and video infrequently; I'll look at video later.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 29, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Regarding the overheat protection for stills, I haven't heard of a single person ever bringing this up while reviewing or shooting with the camera, so I think this is a non-issue.



But I've heard that after doing just photography for some time (with no video before hand) can cause enough heat to reduce the video time to even ZERO seconds.


----------



## lightingb (Jul 29, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Funny enough, it was the first thing I noticed too when opened the manual. I just casually scrolled down, stopped on this page and found inconsistency. I think Canon must do a documentation recall and send the new paper manuals.


Yes! So they can add FullHD 120fps!


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 29, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> But I've heard that after doing just photography for some time (with no video before hand) can cause enough heat to reduce the video time to even ZERO seconds.


Let's be clear, the times that's been mentioned, that's referring to downsampled 4K HQ or 8K recording. It's been made clear even during a lot of the overheat protection, crop/non-HQ 4K and 1080p will be available. I'm not bothered by this at all as I only ever shoot 1080p for the newspapers I work with in the first place.


----------



## lightingb (Jul 29, 2020)

bytebuster said:


> Does anyone know if the timelapse video can be captured in C-LOG?


The manual didn't mention anything other than FullHD, 4k, and 8k. Nothing else is listed under that section. So probably not ‍... Shrug


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Yes! So they can add FullHD 120fps!



And add internal GPS!


----------



## David_E (Jul 29, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I put my crack team of Swedish interns on this task for you, David. They're already finished. Here it is...
> 
> 
> https://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0300039685/01/EOS_R5_Advanced_User_Guide_v1_SV.pdf


Tack så mycket!


----------



## David_E (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...


I had my 5D Mark IV shut down last week due to overheating @ 38C / 100F ambient shade temperature. The camera was on a tripod in full shade, under WiFi control via CamRanger 2, shooting nature pics. In such conditions the camera is working hard, sending a continuous live stream to the remote Mac or iPad. No surprises, no worries. The R5 will perform as well as any other camera in extreme conditions.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I was reading, much earlier on about L M, S1 and S1 and went looking for their sizes. I first found page 900-901 which told me how many I could fit on a card, but scrolled backwards and found the table.
> 
> If you had actually read through the whole thing, then found this, MUCH more power to you.
> 
> I skipped over Video and Playback. I basically never use playback, and video infrequently; I'll look at video later.



Read the interesting stuff, skimmed over stuff that wasn't much different than the R.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 29, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> "It is NOT saying the sensor will heat up due to stills shooting." - oh yes it does! Read it again.


Of course the sensor heats up during stills shooting. Anything that uses power heats up during use. (Super conductors excepted)


----------



## snappy604 (Jul 29, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Regarding the overheat protection for stills, I haven't heard of a single person ever bringing this up while reviewing or shooting with the camera, so I think this is a non-issue. This basically holds true for any camera regarding high temperatures and high ISO, and I think a majority of this is Canon just being proactive due to the 8K creating a lot of heat. I highly doubt this will turn into an actual issue unless you leave your camera in a scolding hot car all week and then pull it out expecting to take 20 second ISO 51,200 photos, and I'll definitely put this to the test in some hot weather this weekend, but I've never encountered this with the EOS R or 1DX mark II even in the hot sun all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome and thanks. I think you're correct it does change, but think maybe the values are not correct? Reading the manual it would appear 14 bit is with mechanical which is about 12fps, not 8fps (though I could've missed something). I'm curious as I take band shots in low light so I watch FPS, but yeah with higher ISO I guess you lose dynamic range anyway. But thinking on it.. I do birding and other wildlife.. could matter there.

" JPEG: 2 compression options RAW: RAW, C-RAW 14 bit (14-bit with Mechanical shutter and Electronic 1st Curtain, 13-bit A/D conversion with H+ mode, 12-bit A/D conversion with Electronic shutter, Canon original RAW 3rd edition) HEIF: 10bit HEIF is available in HDR shooting with [HDR PQ] set to [Enable] Complies with Exif 2.31 and Design rule for Camera File system 2.0 Complies with Digital Print Order Format [DPOF] Version 1.1 "

Max. Approx. 12fps. with Mechanical shutter or 20fps with electronic shutter speed maintained for 350 JPEG or 180 RAW images 6


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 29, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Let's be clear, the times that's been mentioned, that's referring to downsampled 4K HQ or 8K recording. It's been made clear even during a lot of the overheat protection, crop/non-HQ 4K and 1080p will be available. I'm not bothered by this at all as I only ever shoot 1080p for the newspapers I work with in the first place.



Right, not for 1080 and 4k crop/non crop. 

But for 4K30 HQ, 
4k 60 Full sensor, 
4K 60 Crop, 
4k 120, 
8K 30 and 
8K30 
it could be an issue with ZERO seconds of record time allowed due to heat- heat not at all from any video, but all the heat coming from only taking photographs. 

But not for you because you only use 1080.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 29, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Of course the sensor heats up during stills shooting. Anything that uses power heats up during use. (Super conductors excepted)



Tell that to Steve.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 29, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> awesome and thanks. I think you're correct it does change, but think maybe the values are not correct? Reading the manual it would appear 14 bit is with mechanical which is about 12fps, not 8fps (though I could've missed something). I'm curious as I take band shots in low light so I watch FPS, but yeah with higher ISO I guess you lose dynamic range anyway. But thinking on it.. I do birding and other wildlife.. could matter there.
> 
> " JPEG: 2 compression options RAW: RAW, C-RAW 14 bit (14-bit with Mechanical shutter and Electronic 1st Curtain, 13-bit A/D conversion with H+ mode, 12-bit A/D conversion with Electronic shutter, Canon original RAW 3rd edition) HEIF: 10bit HEIF is available in HDR shooting with [HDR PQ] set to [Enable] Complies with Exif 2.31 and Design rule for Camera File system 2.0 Complies with Digital Print Order Format [DPOF] Version 1.1 "
> 
> Max. Approx. 12fps. with Mechanical shutter or 20fps with electronic shutter speed maintained for 350 JPEG or 180 RAW images 6



H+ mode is where you get 12 FPS, which is what "13-bit A/D conversion with H+ mode," is referring to, whether it's mechanical or Electronic 1st curtain


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 29, 2020)

Krispy said:


> My BH order went from pre-order, to backordered, to now new order today. Confirmed it’s shipping on Thursday.
> 
> My battery grip is still backordered though...



i placed my BH order 10 minutes into the release broadcast and it says “processing” which is better than “placed” for the 100-500


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> For CFexpress cards.
> I got a hold of the Canon engineer team. They said for the highest recording modes (8k RAW) you must have a card that can sustain over 400MB/s minimum write speed. Don't confuse this with Max speed. Only a few brands actually give this information.


That's great information! 
Prograde are the only ones that provide sustained/average speeds vs max
Max => average
1000MB/s Gold 512GB-1T => 500MB/s
1400MB/s Cobalt 325GB => 1300MB/s
Cobalt is supported for 5.5k/60 on the 1DXiii but the Gold 512GB/1T are not although they are 500MB/s. Very strange


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Of course the sensor heats up during stills shooting. Anything that uses power heats up during use. (Super conductors excepted)



I don't think superconductors use power. You can transmit power through them, but they won't use any.


----------



## Aregal (Jul 29, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> I've never pre-ordered and usually buy refurbished. This time I pre-ordered less than 2 minutes after the pre-order was open. I will NOT patiently wait, it's cold in my house and I want my heater NOW.
> 
> Just kidding, I don't care about this overheating nonsense unless it is way worse than described by all the hype, mostly want the amazing stills!


What time did preordering open?


----------



## Krispy (Jul 29, 2020)

Eclipsed said:


> i placed my BH order 10 minutes into the release broadcast and don’t see any movement.


I placed mine at 5:02 am pst. My grip also went to new order so thats getting shipped too soon.


----------



## Aregal (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...


This might be from continuous 20fps burst and I feel Canon has to address this before some YouTuber slaps a 1TB card in and sees how long they can hold the shutter down in 20fps bust.

I mean...I did it when we got 1Dx3....it’s an insane thing to see.


----------



## Aregal (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> For perspective. I shot NASCAR ARCA a few weeks ago for a client. It was a 102 degrees. On black pavement. The 1dx mk ii was burning hot shooting stills and video. The camera body was physically HOT! But that camera does not have a hot warning system. I do believe it has a safety shut off. But I never reached it. I hope this heating thing rarely if ever comes up. Normally canon is amazing at this and is the most reliable brand. I hope this isn't a different direction Cano is taking....


Yeah man, I hear ya. My 60D, 5D4, and R are bulletproof. I never had overheating issues with those cameras....they just worked.


----------



## Aregal (Jul 29, 2020)

David_E said:


> I had my 5D Mark IV shut down last week due to overheating @ 38C / 100F ambient shade temperature. The camera was on a tripod in full shade, under WiFi control via CamRanger 2, shooting nature pics. In such conditions the camera is working hard, sending a continuous live stream to the remote Mac or iPad. No surprises, no worries. The R5 will perform as well as any other camera in extreme conditions..


That’s interesting. I hope you’re right about the R5. I used the 5D4, R, 1Dx2 and 1Dx3 and have never encountered overheating.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jul 29, 2020)

Stig Nygaard said:


> In the "View full specifications" sheet downloadable from https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...meras/mirrorless/eos-r5?tab=drivers_downloads it says:
> *1: For shooting RAW images in [High-speed continuous +], 13-bit A/D conversion will apply regardless of the mode (A, B, or C).



Interestingly, the same Canon US spec-sheet for R6 - downloadable from https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...dslr-and-mirrorless-cameras/mirrorless/eos-r6 - does not mention any bit-depth restriction in [High-speed continuous +].


----------



## lxc (Jul 29, 2020)

Was good to read through. Now I can safely buy 1DX with no regret.


----------



## Jim Corbett (Jul 29, 2020)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Interestingly, the same Canon US spec-sheet for R6 - downloadable from https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...dslr-and-mirrorless-cameras/mirrorless/eos-r6 - does not mention any bit-depth restriction in [High-speed continuous +].


Sony's 24 mpx. A9II drops everything to 12bit in continuous mode, regardless of the speed. I guess the lesser number of R6's pixels helps, or the penalty applies but they just didn't feel mentioning it .
I'd be OK with 8fps 13bit if the AF tracks as well as the Sony/1DxIII.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 29, 2020)

Jim Corbett said:


> Sony's 24 mpx. A9II drops everything to 12bit in continuous mode, regardless of the speed. I guess the lesser number of R6's pixels helps, or the penalty applies but they just didn't feel mentioning it .
> I'd be OK with 8fps 13bit if the AF tracks as well as the Sony/1DxIII.



At 8fps both the R5 and R6 should do 14-bit, provided you are getting the 8fps in Hi mode with a full battery, not by doing Hi+ with a depleted battery


----------



## Patlezinc (Jul 29, 2020)

john1970 said:


> My local store told me that they were already unpacking R5 bodies for distribution to their other stores and that my R5 would be available for pickup on Thursday. I really hope the vertical grip is in as well, but time will tell.


You are lucky. In France there is a shortage... Only 3 in my store. I am 3rd on the list. One is for demo. Do the math...


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 29, 2020)

Patlezinc said:


> Only 3 in my store. I am 3rd on the list. One is for demo. Do the math...



I checked on my calculator and did some mathematical modelling. Looks like you're getting the demo item...


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 29, 2020)

Aregal said:


> Yeah man, I hear ya. My 60D, 5D4, and R are bulletproof. I never had overheating issues with those cameras....they just worked.



Same with my T3i and M50. Never ever shut down, not even on the beach in CA, Hawaii or middle of summer in Vegas (115F).
But then again, to be fair, none of my nor your cameras have 4K in combination with IBIS and no crop, which is what causes more heat.
My 69 Camaro never had an issue with AC like my 1987 Camaro did. The 69 never had AC installed.

Yet it is weird that after all these years with no Canon heating issues, and with many Canon owners (as well as the company) bragging about it not overheating like Sony, suddenly it is "a non issue".

Weirder that Canon Europe advertises this, in HUGE font, as:
"*Setting new standards for filmmakers… all over again"*


This guy actually tested the M50 with a a range of various camera, including my M50 and it was either the longest or one of the top longest one to record before overheating (I forgot).


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

So no 14 bit in 12 fps at all?


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 29, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> I checked on my calculator and did some mathematical modelling. Looks like you're getting the demo item...


or maybe one of the melted ones. jk  you're getting one that Kai froze into an ice cube and then shot it up with a b b gun ....jk again


----------



## Patlezinc (Jul 29, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> I checked on my calculator and did some mathematical modelling. Looks like you're getting the demo item...


They cant give it to me


----------



## daniela (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice to read.
I tried to order the R5 today. But shipping will be delayed two to three month! To many customers are trying to fetch the R5


----------



## Canfan (Jul 29, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> I've never pre-ordered and usually buy refurbished. This time I pre-ordered less than 2 minutes after the pre-order was open. I will NOT patiently wait, it's cold in my house and I want my heater NOW.
> 
> Just kidding, I don't care about this overheating nonsense unless it is way worse than described by all the hype, mostly want the amazing stills!



Can the camera overheat in stills mode?


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

What have they done with the manual this time? I can’t find ANY info I’m looking for, I have both the R and R5 manual in iBooks and with the R I can find either by searching or flipping through without any issues very quickly, but the R5 manual seems almost as quick guide and I can’t find anything...


----------



## Tony Bennett (Jul 29, 2020)

My local camera store called me yesterday (Tuesday, July 28th) to tell me my camera was ready for pickup. (FINALLY)
But I wasn't allowed to pick up the camera until Thursday, July 30th at 9:00 am (EST.) (UGH) 
I was #9 on their preorder list so it looks like I'll get my camera in a little over 24 hours. Can you tell I'm excited? Ha!! 

They also informed me they had extra batteries and the battery grip and they're holding those as well with my camera.
I also pre-ordered the RF 800 f/11. They didn't mention whether this was in stock as well.

This is the first camera I've ever pre-ordered in the 16 years I've been shooting. I've been shooting 5D cameras since the first 5D camera came out.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> So no 14 bit in 12 fps at all?



According to the (dutch) manual, Hi+ is always 13-bit, even when it drops down to 6-ish fps due to battery/anti-flicker/aperture/etc/.


----------



## Kiton (Jul 29, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> I just did a search and don't see customize layout for the Q screen (quick control).
> 
> On the 5D4 you can place controls wherever you want on the Q screen and hide ones you don't use. Anyone see this feature described? I will be frustrated if they removed this, it is one of my favorite features of the 5D4 and 6D2. Nothing beats configuring the touch locations and display to your liking. For example when I press Q on the 5D4, my custom screen shows only Aperture, ISO, Shutter speed on the top row and drive mode, focus mode, and WB on the bottom. I got rid of all the junk I don't need to see frequently and positioned those where I can touch them with thumbs easily.



Agreed! 
For my needs there is a lot of useless shit displayed that I would like to suppress and can's seem to.
I am rather sure many users would have totally different needs for what is displayed. This is a gaffe I hope they fix in some near future firmware update.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 29, 2020)

nwardrip said:


> Some are shipping early. Mine shipped today and same with another on FM.


Yup, my retailer confirmed they have mine and it will be delivered to me tomorrow.  Even with all the negative commentary on the tinternet about overheating etc, I'm still excited and cant wait to get it in my sticky mits!! The overheating doesn't bother me as I'm only an occasional video shooter and will probably never touch 8k or 4k120.


----------



## degos (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> So no 14 bit in 12 fps at all?



Correct

But possible in the 1DX3 at 16fps mechanical

20MP * 16fps * 14bit = 4480Mbit/sec
45MP * 08fps * 14bit = 5040Mbit/sec

So the R5 has about 10% more throughput than the 1DX3 at 14 bit, though the latter could be constrained by mechanical limitations rather than data rates


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

degos said:


> Correct
> 
> But possible in the 1DX3 at 16fps mechanical
> 
> ...


Man, that sucks, I’ve always left my cameras at H, now I’ll have to switch back and forth and bursts will be “lower” DR etc... I’m glad I cancelled my preorder, there seems to be A LOT of limitations I never even thought about.

maybe the DSLRS aren’t dead yet. It seems like overallthe specs are great, but then I find out that it can’t really be used to it’s best abilities without having a whole list of if’s and but’s...


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 29, 2020)

degos said:


> Correct
> 
> But possible in the 1DX3 at 16fps mechanical
> 
> ...



Don't forget the other numbers:

45MP * 12fps * 13bit = 7020Mbit/s
45MP * 20fps * 12bit = 10800Mbit/s

I think the limiting factor is the sensor readout speed, since the 10.8Gbit/s throughput would mean it could theoretically do [email protected]


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Don't forget the other numbers:
> 
> 45MP * 12fps * 13bit = 7020Mbit/s
> 45MP * 20fps * 12bit = 10800Mbit/s
> ...


To be quite honest they should have skipped the 8K for the next generation and had 30mp sensor instead, avoid all the issues and it would be non of these limitations....


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

Does the R6 shoot 14 bit at 12 fps?


----------



## monsieurgaudy (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm sad to say it but this overheating, should force a recall from Canon on all R5 or R6. It's not normal to have to add another piece (cooling system) to be able to use it :/ I was so excited about the R5, I love so much those RF lenses. Dreaming of a R5s with less video capabilities, more still centric.


----------



## monsieurgaudy (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> To be quite honest they should have skipped the 8K for the next generation and had 30mp sensor instead, avoid all the issues and it would be non of these limitations....


Totally agree with that! It would have make a lot of sense. But Canon wanted to make it big, including everything in one camera. How testing phase did make them see the problem and then corrected it before launch? I don't get it.


----------



## reef58 (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> To be quite honest they should have skipped the 8K for the next generation and had 30mp sensor instead, avoid all the issues and it would be non of these limitations....



The problem with being the first to do something (8k in a consumer camera) is not only is it groundbreaking and you are number one. You are also the worst at implementing the feature. At the same time you are the worst at something and the best at something because you are the only one. People will focus on which side they relate to depending on their perspective.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Man, that sucks, I’ve always left my cameras at H, now I’ll have to switch back and forth and bursts will be “lower” DR etc... I’m glad I cancelled my preorder, there seems to be A LOT of limitations I never even thought about.
> 
> maybe the DSLRS aren’t dead yet. It seems like overallthe specs are great, but then I find out that it can’t really be used to it’s best abilities without having a whole list of if’s and but’s...


however, the R6 with it's 20MP sensor should have no such a limitation. I am kinda sound like a broken record lately. I know..


----------



## AdamBotond (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Does the R6 shoot 14 bit at 12 fps?


I was also interested in this. Maybe this will settle it: https://www.canon-europe.com/cameras/eos-r6/specifications/

RAW: RAW, C-RAW 14 bit (14-bit with Mechanical shutter and Electronic 1st Curtain, 12-bit A/D conversion with Electronic shutter, Canon original RAW 3rd edition)

So seemingly using mechanical shutter at 12fps has no downsides in image quality, right? On the other hand, the higher the ISO is, the less the difference is between using mechanical shutter (14 bit raw) and electronic (12 bit RAW) in DR. In other words, when shooting at high iso, you can go for the electronic shutter and 20 fps with no caveats in DR.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> however, the R6 with it's 20MP sensor should have no such a limitation. I am kinda sound like a broken record lately. I know..


I was wondering if the R6 does shoot 14 bit in 12 fps.

if the R6 had the same screen and weathersealing as the R5, I would’ve gotten that in stead, but it’s a deal breaker also (weather sealing)


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 29, 2020)

AdamBotond said:


> I was also interested in this. Maybe this will settle it: https://www.canon-europe.com/cameras/eos-r6/specifications/
> 
> RAW: RAW, C-RAW 14 bit (14-bit with Mechanical shutter and Electronic 1st Curtain, 12-bit A/D conversion with Electronic shutter, Canon original RAW 3rd edition)
> 
> So seemingly using mechanical shutter at 12fps has no downsides in image quality, right? On the other hand, the higher the ISO is, the less the difference is between using mechanical shutter (14 bit raw) and electronic (12 bit RAW) in DR. In other words, when shooting at high iso, you can go for the electronic shutter and 20 fps with no caveats in DR.


um. no.. 14 bit files are much more usable in post when unblocking shadows or lifting the entire scene and more.. so not quite


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I was wondering if the R6 does shoot 14 bit in 12 fps.
> 
> if the R6 had the same screen and weathersealing as the R5, I would’ve gotten that in stead, but it’s a deal breaker also (weather sealing)


weather sealing: its 6DII like level of weather sealing according to Canon it is not poor. I would not be concern too much. I bet tracking in continuous shooting is also much smoother with R6 than with R5.. (smaller sensor, faster readout, lesser EVF resolution).


----------



## AdamBotond (Jul 29, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> um. no.. 14 bit files are much more usable in post when unblocking shadows or lifting the entire scene and more.. so not quite


At low ISO it is, not a big difference at high iso, though. If I recall correctly www.photonstophotos compared the DR of the 1DX III( that features practically the same sensor as the R6) with using mechanical vs electronic shutter. Difference in DR practically disappears around ISO 800-1600.


----------



## Aregal (Jul 29, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> Same with my T3i and M50. Never ever shut down, not even on the beach in CA, Hawaii or middle of summer in Vegas (115F).
> But then again, to be fair, none of my nor your cameras have 4K in combination with IBIS and no crop, which is what causes more heat.
> My 69 Camaro never had an issue with AC like my 1987 Camaro did. The 69 never had AC installed.
> 
> ...


I really think they should have created a wholly different menu titled “LudicrousMode” or “ExtremeMode” that had the 8K, 4KHQ, 4K120, and 4K60 modes in there...completely separate from the “standard” shooting modes. That simple UI and UX would delineate exactly what people were getting into.
I also use the 1Dx3 and have never over heated in 4K60 10-bit 4:2:2 or 5.5K raw. So, it’s not really the sensor or processor that’s to blame in the R6’s situation; thermal management. Hopefully, Canon can figure something out for the R6 before launch but the R5’s will be at our doorsteps tomorrow. We’ll see how that goes. Haha.


----------



## Go Wild (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> To be quite honest they should have skipped the 8K for the next generation and had 30mp sensor instead, avoid all the issues and it would be non of these limitations....



But...at the same time you have one of the best 4k HQ in the market with stunning sharp and detail, much better than the A7s3. due to the Downscale 8k to 4k. And if you use an atomos ninja V you will have more than 3 hours recording without overheating! The thing is to solve the problems! And they have solution. Unfortunately the only thing it doesn´t have solution is the 4k120fps...

But man....getting a huge stills camera with the best AF! With a stunning Animal EYE AF which works just wonderful! To get Dual pixel AF...to get all that video quality....And yes to get a stunning 8k!!! Ok...camera has some overheating problems? Yes it does. But I think we need real test to see if it is such a pain or not! And we work around it! If you are a professional in video, just grab another camera...For example, my plan is to work with the R5 and the R6. The R6 video is superb! They will overheat both, but using an external recorder will solve my problems! 

I believe that this camera is not for everyone, and thats normal! If you shoot for long periods like interviews and you want to work in 4k, then maybe the Sony is better choice. But then again....Who records more than 3 hour straight?? With the Atomos you can record 3 hour 4k HQ....The best 4k in the market! And you still can have a huge stills camera! So..............Come on, this EOS R5 is a beast! a BEAST!


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> weather sealing: its 6DII like level of weather sealing according to Canon it is not poor. I would not be concern too much. I bet tracking in continuous shooting is also much smoother with R6 than with R5.. (smaller sensor, faster readout, lesser EVF resolution).


To what level is the R sealed? It failed on me after a light drizzle while I covered my camera for 90% of the time.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> But...at the same time you have one of the best 4k HQ in the market with stunning sharp and detail, much better than the A7s3. due to the Downscale 8k to 4k. And if you use an atomos ninja V you will have more than 3 hours recording without overheating! The thing is to solve the problems! And they have solution. Unfortunately the only thing it doesn´t have solution is the 4k120fps...
> 
> But man....getting a huge stills camera with the best AF! With a stunning Animal EYE AF which works just wonderful! To get Dual pixel AF...to get all that video quality....And yes to get a stunning 8k!!! Ok...camera has some overheating problems? Yes it does. But I think we need real test to see if it is such a pain or not! And we work around it! If you are a professional in video, just grab another camera...For example, my plan is to work with the R5 and the R6. The R6 video is superb! They will overheat both, but using an external recorder will solve my problems!
> 
> I believe that this camera is not for everyone, and thats normal! If you shoot for long periods like interviews and you want to work in 4k, then maybe the Sony is better choice. But then again....Who records more than 3 hour straight?? With the Atomos you can record 3 hour 4k HQ....The best 4k in the market! And you still can have a huge stills camera! So..............Come on, this EOS R5 is a beast! a BEAST!


I must’ve misunderstood something, but I thought the 4K HQ was just as bad when it comes to overheating and that recording externally only marginally improved that?

I wanna love the R5 and I don’t shoot video so some of the concerns others have I don’t, but 12 bit raw seems like you can’t fully take advantage of the upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> To be quite honest they should have skipped the 8K for the next generation and had 30mp sensor instead, avoid all the issues and it would be non of these limitations....



That would have been an option, yes, but I like this configuration for my purposes much more. I am a stills shooter who very occasionally wants to take a 90-second video clip of very high quality. 

For all of the 8k talk, I believe this camera was designed for a stills user like me in mind, not a video guy. It'd also be optimal for a wedding shooter with two bodies. 

I anticipate I'll be shooting this as 12 fps for the most part at 13 bit. I'm not troubled by this, as I shoot the A92, which I do most often at 20 fps and get only 12 bit files (which are most often hard to tell from the 14 bit files). If Sony had offered a 12 fps 13 bit option, that's what I'd have been shooting in. 

In my mind, this takes the best of the A9 II and combines it with most of the best of the A7r IV, and adds some bonkers video stuff that you can use for short clips and not longer, dedicated video scenes - for which you'd have to choose a video format more common to 2018. 

In all, before the camera arrives, I feel happy with these compromise decisions in the face of the massive throughput increase that they finally made.


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 29, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> Same with my T3i and M50. Never ever shut down, not even on the beach in CA, Hawaii or middle of summer in Vegas (115F).
> But then again, to be fair, none of my nor your cameras have 4K in combination with IBIS and no crop, which is what causes more heat.
> My 69 Camaro never had an issue with AC like my 1987 Camaro did. The 69 never had AC installed.
> 
> ...



Why do you think it is weird Canon is boasting about their innovation?

I get the worry and frustration when a product has rules or limitations, but all products do, and what else could have been done to put all these capabilities in a weather sealed body? People demanded many of these features and that Canon innovate instead of building conservative cameras, and they did. They have been forthcoming about exactly what this camera can do and where its limits are; which is more than some brands have done. It works and can produce amazing footage if used within limits, maybe just not for amateur shooters who cannot accept those limitations.

Youtube reviews, especially this early are mostly produced by people with an agenda of creating hype and controversy for clicks. If you look carefully, a few balanced reviewers have made good content while acknowledging the limits of the R5 and R6, and found real world use to be less problematic than the hype and emotion suggests. None of us will know the truth until many regular customers get this in the field.

For most of us who know we bought a stills camera with light duty (but incredible full frame) video we are likely going to enjoy using this tool and be making great content. I'm not sure why you would not just go buy the amazing competitor option with all these features instead of complaining that Canon is messing up...wait one doesn't exist does it? It seems pretty silly to me to continue to fixate on what this amazing camera cannot do, and to not just wait and see what it can do.


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 29, 2020)

Canfan said:


> Can the camera overheat in stills mode?



Any camera can, but how likely is it? 

I'll let you do your own research rather than engaging in yet another debate by people fixating on the perceived negatives based upon emotion, opinion, or bias. The camera is not even in regular customer hands yet.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 29, 2020)

Going to continue to wait for reviews first. This is what happens when marketing hype is bought into, I’m afraid.

MILC cameras hold enormous potential, yes - but are they TRULY ready to replace the DSLR in all applications? I’m not yet convinced.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

Act444 said:


> Going to continue to wait for reviews first. This is what happens when marketing hype is bought into, I’m afraid.
> 
> MILC cameras hold enormous potential, yes - but are they TRULY ready to replace the DSLR in all applications? I’m not yet convinced.



I think there are some things a DSLR will always do better...but I also think that as time goes on that will turn out to be a very short list.

This is true now, by the way, for film cameras, which is why they're not quite dead. Fifteen years from now DSLRs will probably be about where film is today: Looked at by completely unknowledgeable people as dinosaurs, but understood by some to still have their place.


----------



## Jim Corbett (Jul 29, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> In my mind, this takes the best of the A9 II and combines it with most of the best of the A7r IV


I'm not sure about that, considering we don't know how well the AF tracks, and also if there is an EVF lag; which is way more important to me.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

Yup, wait for everybody’s experience is my strategy, I just try to learn all about the R5, and I don’t think the Explorers of light are the source I’m looking for.


----------



## Go Wild (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I must’ve misunderstood something, but I thought the 4K HQ was just as bad when it comes to overheating and that recording externally only marginally improved that?
> 
> I wanna love the R5 and I don’t shoot video so some of the concerns others have I don’t, but 12 bit raw seems like you can’t fully take advantage of the upgrade.




According to Gerald Undone he tested the EOS R5 with the Atomos Ninja V and he reported over 3 hour non stop recording. I have the Atomos Inferno so after i get the R5 I will let you know, but it seems it can be done. 

12 bit raw is more than enough. 16 bit is better? Yes, it can be but not so much you can definitely see the difference. And most of the projects are not recorded in RAW unless you have a big budget. Too much data, too much processing power, too much time lost....i only used raw once...and abandoned. I Prefer to shoot in HDR (HLG in Sony) and then edit and convert to REC709


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> According to Gerald Undone he tested the EOS R5 with the Atomos Ninja V and he reported over 3 hour non stop recording. I have the Atomos Inferno so after i get the R5 I will let you know, but it seems it can be done.
> 
> 12 bit raw is more than enough. 16 bit is better? Yes, it can be but not so much you can definitely see the difference. And most of the projects are not recorded in RAW unless you have a big budget. Too much data, too much processing power, too much time lost....i only used raw once...and abandoned. I Prefer to shoot in HDR (HLG in Sony) and then edit and convert to REC709


Thanks  I meant 14 bit vs 12 bit for stills. I was kind of expecting the R5 would shoot 12 bit electronic and 14 bit 12 fps, perhaps that was always unrealistic, I don’t know. But the DR can’t really be above 12 stops at 12 bit compared to 14 bit being the higheat possible, no? So if the R5 only shoots single shots at 14 bit, does that mean there is less DR shooting bursts than the R has during bursts?


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 29, 2020)

nwardrip said:


> Some are shipping early. Mine shipped today and same with another on FM.



AHHHHHH, Bastids....!

Gimme gimme!!!!!!!

Enjoy, you lucky buggers you.....

Fingers crossed mines here for the weekend.

I'm a little freaked out by all these frame rate variations based on lens type etc, but lucky I have the RF50 and RF85 for the R5, but no 70-200 2.8 Mk2 at high speed is an odd one. Or 200/2 for example, the EF lens line up is now quite confusing in regard to 12fps on the R5. My 1DX3 just seems to fly on anything, you know as much as I am so please to be able to own them both a tiny part of me is scratching the noggin with some of the fine print.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> 919 pages!!! Yowza!



918 pages are how to connect it to your phone.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

arthurbikemad said:


> AHHHHHH, Bastids....!
> 
> Gimme gimme!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Agreed, the 18-55 supports 12 fps, but the 200’f2 does not? Can this be rectified with a firmware for the 200 f2 perhaps? I’m not sure what causes it to be compatible or not..


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 29, 2020)

Possibly good news for some of us that ordered one of the new bodies from BH Photo. I ordered minutes into the pre-order and my order status has now changed from New Order to Order In Progress since last night. So, I expect/hope they are trying to ship some today before their religious holiday shutdown. It would be great to get before the weekend and not have to re-plan being home from travel for a new unknown shipping window.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> does that mean there is less DR shooting bursts than the R has during bursts?


Looks like it's only 12-bit RAWs at 20fps. And 13-bit RAWs at 12fps. The R does neither 12 nor 20fps anyway.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Looks like it's only 12-bit RAWs at 20fps. And 13-bit RAWs at 12fps. The R does neither 12 nor 20fps anyway.


No, but it does 14 bit at 5 fps, does the R5?


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 29, 2020)

AdamBotond said:


> At low ISO it is, not a big difference at high iso, though. If I recall correctly www.photonstophotos compared the DR of the 1DX III( that features practically the same sensor as the R6) with using mechanical vs electronic shutter. Difference in DR practically disappears around ISO 800-1600.


1dx3 shoots 14bit files at over 14FPS. There is less data to play with At 12bit


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Agreed, the 18-55 supports 12 fps, but the 200’f2 does not? Can this be rectified with a firmware for the 200 f2 perhaps? I’m not sure what causes it to be compatible or not..


It's odd, not looked to hard into it but say the new 70-200 2.8 iii has the newer motor drive and IS unit (and there was I thinking the Mk3 was just a paint job), there must be some funky new system that's quicker, less hungry for power, who knows, all I know is there seems (from the 3 mins I've spent looking) to be no easy way to ID the ones that run at 12fps and those that don't, other than RF lenses seem unaffected, EF on the other hand you are going to need to take reference from the manual to know for sure, unless when said lens is attached it limits the FPS in a menu somewhere so you can SEE what's what rather than looking it up or guessing. Stuff that I am sure will be clear when the camera arrives. Just a shame there is no written explanation for it.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> No, but it does 14 bit at 5 fps, does the R5?



It was in this thread above - the R5 does 14 bit when below 12fps, that is at 8fps and lower.


----------



## RBSfphoto (Jul 29, 2020)

Ok, let us be honest, all this nitpicking over fps, and 12 bit, 16 bit. Will, it matter much for most of the work people are going to shoot with the camera. It is a tool. Not every tool will be the best for every job. If I am going to shoot a feature film, I will do it on a cine camera, if I am going to shoot product photos I am likely not going to shoot it on a Leica q. Not everybody has the money to own every camera out there; that is why rental houses have thrived for years. As a professional, I don't worry if the camera I buy is going to work in every situation I might encounter. I ask myself two questions is this the right tool for the job that I am buying it to do and will it pay for itself in 18 months. If it is not going to pay for itself in time, it is something I rent per project. Now, if I were an enthusiast I would ask myself the same question, what is it I want to be able to do 90% of the time, does this camera accomplish that? How often will I need to shoot 20fps? How often do I need more than 10 mins of 8k video? Think of it like this yes, a Bugatti can go really fast, really quickly, but driving in city traffic a Prius may be a better tool. Maybe I just should not read the comments sections any more  I get too worked up......


----------



## KirkD (Jul 29, 2020)

I live in Canada and I've pre-ordered an R5 from Vistek. They say my ship date is not until September 5. Hope that changes!


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 29, 2020)

It's good stuff on here, makes for great reading, some of the posters talk a lot of sense. Im only here to BURN the time while mine is pending Grrrrrr

Damm it's hard to wait.....


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> To what level is the R sealed? It failed on me after a light drizzle while I covered my camera for 90% of the time.


R is not as well sealed as 6D2. According to Roger at Lensrentals, the R weather sealing level is quite ordinary.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> It was in this thread above - the R5 does 14 bit when below 12fps, that is at 8fps and lower.


At least that’s something though  wish it was at least 10 and a real step up from the R. I can’t justify nearly $6000 for a camera I can’t use to it’s potential ... people always say “it’s more camera than I’ll ever need” but Ithink to myself , no, not for me, I use my gear to the full extent always and hit scenarios or limits all the time where I could’ve had good use of something not available yet. And the R5 seem(s)(ed) like the perfect compromise between the R and 1dx2 I used to have, finally the best AF, IBIS, high res, crazy fps etc, but I’m not convinced....


----------



## 1D4 (Jul 29, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Possibly good news for some of us that ordered one of the new bodies from BH Photo. I ordered minutes into the pre-order and my order status has now changed from New Order to Order In Progress since last night. So, I expect/hope they are trying to ship some today before their religious holiday shutdown. It would be great to get before the weekend and not have to re-plan being home from travel for a new unknown shipping window.



Don't want to be the bearer of bad news, but I just got off chat with B&H customer service (an hour-long wait, BTW), and they told me that 1) the warehouse is also closed when the rest of the company is and 2) "The date you see on our website is for a manufacturer restriction for if the item comes into our stock before that listed date, we can only ship it after 07/30." I asked a few times if that meant it would only start shipping on Friday, and the CSR didn't quite answer that. He asked me if I wanted to split my order (I also had the 100-500mm in it) as he said I wouldn't get the R5 until the 100-500mm came into stock, otherwise(???). Really confused, as the 100-500mm had Backordered status, obviously, but the R5 changed to New Order yesterday, I believe. I really hope splitting it didn't mess up my place in line (as my order was within the first minute). He said it wouldn't, but who knows...


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> At least that’s something though  wish it was at least 10 and a real step up from the R. I can’t justify nearly $6000 for a camera I can’t use to it’s potential ... people always say “it’s more camera than I’ll ever need” but Ithink to myself , no, not for me, I use my gear to the full extent always and hit scenarios or limits all the time where I could’ve had good use of something not available yet. And the R5 seem(s)(ed) like the perfect compromise between the R and 1dx2 I used to have, finally the best AF, IBIS, high res, crazy fps etc, but I’m not convinced....


Even if your lens is on the 12FPS compatibility list (and my EF 70-200/2.8 II is not), the 12fps speed is only available with battery level above 60% and only wide open And 13bit files. So it’s generally an 8FPS camera in My situation.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm not too bothered about the FPS thing, but it is confusing, and what happened to the good old days when a camera just did a frame rate end of. That said I did a lazy afternoon last week on the 1DX3 at 20fps, just sprayed that thing to death, I had 7 images to post on Facebook of my kids, out of 1200 total, so that's 1193 I don't need haha
Took me an hour to chimp them all.  from now on its single shot mode.


----------



## Chavim (Jul 29, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> For me the most frustrating and even infuriating thing is the lack of GPS. Ok it's available through Bluetooth and a smartphone. Fine. But apparently the CameraConnect app must be active in order to update GPS! That makes it totally useless. I'm not going to keep CameraConnect active all the time during shooting. This makes GPS absolutely unusable.
> 
> View attachment 191632



I use the CameraConnect app with my RP. The app can be in the background, it just can't be shut down. Some cameras even let you transfer the coordinates to the camera after the fact (the RP doesn't)

Not sure why you think this renders the GPS functionality useless. I have used it many times and it works just fine. How do you expect your phone to log your GPS coordinates if you don't have an active app logging it?


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Even if your lens is on the 12FPS compatibility list (and my EF 70-200/2.8 II is not), the 12fps speed is only available with battery level above 60% and only wide open And 13bit files. So it’s generally an 8FPS camera in My situation.


Exactly, it’s too many conditions for anyone to keep track of while shooting. And considering the , excuse my language, pisspoor battery capacity I don’t know who this camera is for any longer. It’s too expensive for those who would buy it for fun and it’s too limited for the serious photographer... but I’ll reserve my final judgement until after insee
All the tests and user experience ...


----------



## MinoltaSRT101 (Jul 29, 2020)

I just got the call -- my pre-ordered R5 is available for pickup tomorrow!!! Can't wait to get my hands on it!!!


----------



## Go Wild (Jul 29, 2020)

MinoltaSRT101 said:


> I just got the call -- my pre-ordered R5 is available for pickup tomorrow!!! Can't wait to get my hands on it!!!



Ohhh boy!!! I got same luck! It will ship tomorrow, on Friday will arrive!!!Whoaaahhh


----------



## xanbarksdale (Jul 29, 2020)

I know this is off topic, but my BH order says "Order in Progress"...

Any guesses if I'll be in the first shipment that goes out tomorrow?

I didn't place my order until about an hour after they were available so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 29, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> I know this is off topic, but my BH order says "Order in Progress"...
> 
> Any guesses if I'll be in the first shipment that goes out tomorrow?
> 
> I didn't place my order until about an hour after they were available so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


You still have about a month.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Exactly, it’s too many conditions for anyone to keep track of while shooting. And considering the , excuse my language, pisspoor battery capacity I don’t know who this camera is for any longer. It’s too expensive for those who would buy it for fun and it’s too limited for the serious photographer... but I’ll reserve my final judgement until after insee
> All the tests and user experience ...



Is 20 MP inadequate for "fun"?


----------



## WriteLight (Jul 29, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Possibly good news for some of us that ordered one of the new bodies from BH Photo. I ordered minutes into the pre-order and my order status has now changed from New Order to Order In Progress since last night. So, I expect/hope they are trying to ship some today before their religious holiday shutdown. It would be great to get before the weekend and not have to re-plan being home from travel for a new unknown shipping window.


Mine as well (order complete 4 minutes after it went on sale) and they have charged my card as well. If they get them out before 5pm, hopefully that means we'll have them tomorrow with the 1-day shipping!
EDIT: Also saw 1D4's post above and I'm hoping that the ambiguity is around the July 30 "release" date. I know other retailers have already shipped, and we shouldn't be penalized by their religious restrictions. Their site still shows a July 30th date which wouldn't (shouldn't?) be the case if they are unable to ship until August.


----------



## David_E (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> _It’s too expensive for those who would buy it for fun..._


Oops! I bought it for fun.


----------



## xanbarksdale (Jul 29, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> You still have about a month.


What makes you say that?


----------



## 1D4 (Jul 29, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> I know this is off topic, but my BH order says "Order in Progress"...
> 
> Any guesses if I'll be in the first shipment that goes out tomorrow?
> 
> I didn't place my order until about an hour after they were available so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


Check my post on the previous page...B&H is closed tomorrow, and that includes the warehouse. They told me they wouldn't ship it until after 7/30. I asked more than once if that meant it would start shipping Friday, and he wouldn't clarify.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Jul 29, 2020)

Krispy said:


> My BH order went from pre-order, to backordered, to now new order today. Confirmed it’s shipping on Thursday.
> 
> My battery grip is still backordered though...


I ordered on 7/9/20 from B&H and my order went from "Backordered" to "Order in Progress"? I assume that it's being processed but not sure? My batter grip is still "back ordered."


----------



## TMHKR (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...


In case you didn't know, any camera will produce lower quality photos at higher temperatures, since high temperature increases noise (especially on already high ISO speeds). It was the case on my point-and-shoot, it's the case on my 700D.


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Exactly, it’s too many conditions for anyone to keep track of while shooting. And considering the , excuse my language, pisspoor battery capacity I don’t know who this camera is for any longer. It’s too expensive for those who would buy it for fun and it’s too limited for the serious photographer... but I’ll reserve my final judgement until after insee
> All the tests and user experience ...


 

Too limited for the serious photographer? You say you will reserve judgement but seem to already have an opinion. What are you shooting with now and what burst capabilities does it have? Just curious.

This will likely be a fantastic camera for landscape, astrophotography, timelapse, and many other applications with serious and professional use in mind. For fast action and wildlife, this will also produce professional results for many. We have no idea what real battery life will be yet. Just because your use case is not perfectly covered to your liking does not justify the broad generalization does it?


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 29, 2020)

1D4 said:


> Check my post on the previous page...B&H is closed tomorrow, and that includes the warehouse. They told me they wouldn't ship it until after 7/30. I asked more than once if that meant it would start shipping Friday, and he wouldn't clarify.



That sucks. I wish they would warn on pre-orders delayed for their holidays ahead of time. Usually they are good about warning you things will be delayed ahead of time but in this case I had no idea until yesterday, from these forums, they were closing. No notice from them. Will now have to change my schedule to be present for the new delivery window, whatever that is.


----------



## WriteLight (Jul 29, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> That sucks. I wish they would warn on pre-orders delayed for their holidays ahead of time. Usually they are good about warning you things will be delayed ahead of time but in this case I had no idea until yesterday, from these forums, they were closing. No notice from them. Will now have to change my schedule to be present for the new delivery window, whatever that is.


Yeah it's confusing because they have a banner at the top of their page that says they will close at 5pm today and be closed all day tomorrow, but the R5 item description still says that the item will begin shipping Thursday, July 30. I guess we'll know today or tomorrow.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 29, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I use my gear to the full extent always and hit scenarios or limits all the time



Really?


----------



## Nelu (Jul 29, 2020)

TMHKR said:


> In case you didn't know, any camera will produce lower quality photos at higher temperatures, since high temperature increases noise (especially on already high ISO speeds). It was the case on my point-and-shoot, it's the case on my 700D.


Correct!
This is why Canadian photos taken in the winter are the best!


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 29, 2020)

Chavim said:


> I use the CameraConnect app with my RP. The app can be in the background, it just can't be shut down. Some cameras even let you transfer the coordinates to the camera after the fact (the RP doesn't)
> 
> Not sure why you think this renders the GPS functionality useless. I have used it many times and it works just fine. How do you expect your phone to log your GPS coordinates if you don't have an active app logging it?



If it's not the case it's great. My experience with Camera Connect and 5DIV - it breaks the connection as soon as the app goes to background. Also the system can just kill the app in the background, in fact there's no strict distinction if an app is in the background or sleeping and inaccessible. I wonder if it'll be able to keep bluetooth connection to the camera all the time.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 29, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> If it's not the case it's great. My experience with Camera Connect and 5DIV - it breaks the connection as soon as the app goes to background. Also the system can just kill the app in the background, in fact there's no strict distinction if an app is in the background or sleeping and inaccessible. I wonder if it'll be able to keep bluetooth connection to the camera all the time.


That sucking sound you hear is more energy being drained from your battery.


----------



## Chavim (Jul 29, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> If it's not the case it's great. My experience with Camera Connect and 5DIV - it breaks the connection as soon as the app goes to background. Also the system can just kill the app in the background, in fact there's no strict distinction if an app is in the background or sleeping and inaccessible. I wonder if it'll be able to keep bluetooth connection to the camera all the time.



It works pretty well on my RP. It connects to the cellphone right away even with the app in the background and uses the cellphone as the GPS. There's a menu setting on the camera that you can choose your cellphone as the GPS device.

The camera has both a bluetooth and a GPS icon that can be displayed on the screen so you know it is connected and logging GPS coordinates. I can't imagine the R5 implementation would be worse than the RP's


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Is 20 MP inadequate for "fun"?


I didn’t want a new camera for fun I want it to work for what I want. And no, 20 is okay, but the weather sealing , no top display, same evf, downgraded screen etc isn’t worth it over the R which I can’t use for a lot of things as of now.


----------



## calfoto (Jul 29, 2020)

Ordered mine from Adorama during the July 9th Online event - Just received this email from Adorama...

*"Canon EOS R5 Mirrorless..."** has been packed and has been assigned a tracking number(s) . It will be shipped by the end of today.*

Should arrive via next day air tomorrow


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Too limited for the serious photographer? You say you will reserve judgement but seem to already have an opinion. What are you shooting with now and what burst capabilities does it have? Just curious.
> 
> This will likely be a fantastic camera for landscape, astrophotography, timelapse, and many other applications with serious and professional use in mind. For fast action and wildlife, this will also produce professional results for many. We have no idea what real battery life will be yet. Just because your use case is not perfectly covered to your liking does not justify the broad generalization does it?


I’m using the R now after using 1-series for 12 years or so.
And we do know the battery capacity, at least I do, I get pretty much exactly what Canon and CIPA rated the R to, so I expect no different with the R5.


----------



## Chavim (Jul 29, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> If it's not the case it's great. My experience with Camera Connect and 5DIV - it breaks the connection as soon as the app goes to background. Also the system can just kill the app in the background, in fact there's no strict distinction if an app is in the background or sleeping and inaccessible. I wonder if it'll be able to keep bluetooth connection to the camera all the time.



Also worth mentioning that it could be your phone killing the app and not allowing it to connect to Bluetooth in the background. There could be settings on your phone that prevent apps in the background to communicate with external devices.

I find the camera connect app to work pretty seamlessly. Waaaaay better than Fuji's and Gopro's app for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2020)

1D4 said:


> Don't want to be the bearer of bad news, but I just got off chat with B&H customer service (an hour-long wait, BTW), and they told me that 1) the warehouse is also closed when the rest of the company is and 2) "The date you see on our website is for a manufacturer restriction for if the item comes into our stock before that listed date, we can only ship it after 07/30." I asked a few times if that meant it would only start shipping on Friday, and the CSR didn't quite answer that. He asked me if I wanted to split my order (I also had the 100-500mm in it) as he said I wouldn't get the R5 until the 100-500mm came into stock, otherwise(???). Really confused, as the 100-500mm had Backordered status, obviously, but the R5 changed to New Order yesterday, I believe. I really hope splitting it didn't mess up my place in line (as my order was within the first minute). He said it wouldn't, but who knows...



With previous pre-orders from B&H I've had my shipment delayed because one of the other products on the order remained backordered. Very frustrating. This time around I was smart enough to buy the body and then make a separate order for the various other things.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

Just got the call three minutes ago from my brick and mortar.

The camera is IN, but of course they can't give it to me until tomorrow. I told him I'd likely be through the door at 10:00:01 AM.

Full Frame, here I come!!!!


----------



## Staz (Jul 29, 2020)

Glad I cancelled my pre order. Both my EF lenses are rated for 12fps but no mention of frame rate using them with my mk3 extenders.


----------



## rbielefeld (Jul 29, 2020)

Staz said:


> Glad I cancelled my pre order. Both my EF lenses are rated for 12fps but no mention of frame rate using them with my mk3 extenders.


I am glad for all of those who have cancelled their pre-orders, because that means I get my R5 and accessories sooner!


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 29, 2020)

Me too. Note to all, DO NOT BUY this camera, its crap, over heats, untested, reviewers hate it, the Sony is better. Do not buy. Cancel all pre orders ASAP!!!!



I'm off out, see you all later, and don't forget make that call, cancel cancel cancel.


Cheers.


----------



## RBSfphoto (Jul 29, 2020)

I have a pre-order with a deposit with my local brick and mortar pro shop, but they won't tell me till tomorrow if they have gotten cameras and where I am on the list, I know those guys well, and I am anxiously awaiting word. I think the store policy won't let my sales guy say anything till tomorrow, but I am like a kid waiting for a present ..........


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 29, 2020)

Last time I asked (1DX3) I was told that Canon come down hard on dealers who brake the rules, they said Canon strictly instruct dealers to give no information in regards to how many pre orders they have taken, who is in any kind of que or how many units they will get, they told me each dealer is allocated a certain number of units and the dealer has no control over that, they can put in a request and hope to get whatever they get. It's a waiting game. :S


----------



## Canfan (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...


Saw that too.... guess we will stay tune for this. shame though that none of the so call reviewers are even talking about this....
This is crucial


----------



## Staz (Jul 29, 2020)

rbielefeld said:


> I am glad for all of those who have cancelled their pre-orders, because that means I get my R5 and accessories sooner!


I'm hoping you do then I'll find out exactly what is compatible EF wise and frame rates from all the early adopters. 12fps with EF glass and mk3 extenders and minimal EVF lag and I'm in the queue. Let's see what the 'real world togs' make of the camera before I buy. It's a shame Canon UK couldn't answer the extender question other than to say they're compatible and described EVF lag as 'minimal'. Simple questions they couldn't or wouldn't answer so I cancelled. As a BIF tog these issues are deal breakers for me. Look forward to all the reports.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 29, 2020)

arthurbikemad said:


> Last time I asked (1DX3) I was told that Canon come down hard on dealers who brake the rules, they said Canon strictly instruct dealers to give no information in regards to how many pre orders they have taken, who is in any kind of que or how many units they will get, they told me each dealer is allocated a certain number of units and the dealer has no control over that, they can put in a request and hope to get whatever they get. It's a waiting game. :S


Allocation probably based on volume of Canon equipment sales over some past period of time (like the last year). Exact numbers being sold is competition sensitive info, but you can bet that all the R5 and R6 in the supply chain is going out the door tomorrow.


----------



## Canfan (Jul 29, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Any camera can, but how likely is it?
> 
> I'll let you do your own research rather than engaging in yet another debate by people fixating on the perceived negatives based upon emotion, opinion, or bias. The camera is not even in regular customer hands yet.



Manual suggest that it does and can degrade image quality. I'm not trying to bad mouth this camera and I'm very interested in it, Planning on getting one,
Never had heating or reliability issues with any canon cameras I've owned.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

Canfan said:


> Saw that too.... guess we will stay tune for this. shame though that none of the so call reviewers are even talking about this....
> This is crucial



Maybe because it is in fact a non-issue. It has appeared in past manuals.

Reviewers can't take the time to debunk every non issue.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

Canfan said:


> Manual suggest that it does and can degrade image quality. I'm not trying to bad mouth this camera and I'm very interested in it, Planning on getting one,
> Never had heating or reliability issues with any canon cameras I've owned.



ANY sensor will get noisier when it gets warm. That's not peculiar to the R5, and it's not peculiar to Canon.

Also, as I've just pointed out the same warnings have appeared in past manuals, yet there was no actual issue. It's only because people have been running around with their hair on fire because 8K overheats after 20 minutes, that this now suddenly looks worrisome.


----------



## mppix (Jul 29, 2020)

lightingb said:


> Ummm..... This put my stomach in a knot...
> See the image. This is directly from the Manual. Still image shooting is effected by HEAT and images will degrade in quality and can stop shooting. This is terrifying... I get it. 8k overheats. But shooting stills..... I really don't know what to think about this...





Canfan said:


> Saw that too.... guess we will stay tune for this. shame though that none of the so call reviewers are even talking about this....
> This is crucial



This is likely for people that put it in 20fps mode and press the shutter button... forever. R5 is going to be a fine, if not currently the best, photography camera.

Reviewers don't test a lot of photography features because everybody seems to have decided that R5 vs A7s is a thing, instead of the more obvious R5 vs A7r (and maybe even A9). We can partially attribute this also to Canon marketing that is getting away with a black eye here - they led the R5 introduction with video features that turned out to have a few limits - independent reviewers love this. Instead they could have led with photography features: class leading AF+IBIS, 12/20fps, DR,............, and top it off with a few min of 8K RAW.

Again, R5 is going to be a really good photography tool. However, I hope that moving forward they don't forget about photographers! There are some things that could make a major difference for some still shooters: for example an integrated RF flash transmitter, much higher flash sync speeds, ... and -c'mon- GPS .


----------



## RBSfphoto (Jul 29, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Allocation probably based on volume of Canon equipment sales over some past period of time (like the last year). Exact numbers being sold is competition sensitive info, but you can bet that all the R5 and R6 in the supply chain is going out the door tomorrow.


yeah I am in the SF Bay area and am dealing with a large pro supplier I know that they have requested a certain number of cameras and are unsure how many they will get fingers crossed they tell me I can pick up a camera tomorrow, if not it is not like I really have anything to shoot but my cats right now the 2 big projects I had in mind for this camera for August are both canceled


----------



## WriteLight (Jul 29, 2020)

Just got my B&H shipping notification!! Being delivered tomorrow!!!


----------



## jam05 (Jul 29, 2020)

EOS R5 shipping today. Will have it tomorrow.


----------



## Nelu (Jul 29, 2020)

David_E said:


> I had my 5D Mark IV shut down last week ...


Sure, David, now with the R5 out, poor 5D Mark IV's start breaking apart. Mine sits in the backpack, alone and sad and I feel like it's not working as it used to...since July 9, I believe.
I think it needs a younger brother...


----------



## xanbarksdale (Jul 29, 2020)

Just got my email notification that it shipped!!!

beyond excited!


----------



## Russ6357 (Jul 29, 2020)

I winder when the UK gets their allotment


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

David_E said:


> 919-page PDF. Someone please read this tonight and summarize for me tomorrow.




I’m on it.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> For me the most frustrating and even infuriating thing is the lack of GPS. Ok it's available through Bluetooth and a smartphone. Fine. But apparently the CameraConnect app must be active in order to update GPS! That makes it totally useless. I'm not going to keep CameraConnect active all the time during shooting. This makes GPS absolutely unusable.
> 
> View attachment 191632




I don’t even have a cellphone, so there’s that. Hehehehe..


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

Eclipsed said:


> i placed my BH order 10 minutes into the release broadcast and it says “processing” which is better than “placed” for the 100-500




MY GRIP JUST SHIPPED!

MY GRIP JUST SHIPPED!

That is all. B&H is closed today and tomorrow so I imagine the R5 and extra battery will leave on Friday.

Maybe sooner, but I’m not counting chickens.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> MY GRIP JUST SHIPPED!
> 
> MY GRIP JUST SHIPPED!
> 
> ...


THE NEW PHONE BOOKS ARE HERE!!!!!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> MY GRIP JUST SHIPPED!
> 
> MY GRIP JUST SHIPPED!
> 
> ...



Hope you have at least two batteries, exactly like I don't.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

1D4 said:


> Don't want to be the bearer of bad news, but I just got off chat with B&H customer service (an hour-long wait, BTW), and they told me that 1) the warehouse is also closed when the rest of the company is and 2) "The date you see on our website is for a manufacturer restriction for if the item comes into our stock before that listed date, we can only ship it after 07/30." I asked a few times if that meant it would only start shipping on Friday, and the CSR didn't quite answer that. He asked me if I wanted to split my order (I also had the 100-500mm in it) as he said I wouldn't get the R5 until the 100-500mm came into stock, otherwise(???). Really confused, as the 100-500mm had Backordered status, obviously, but the R5 changed to New Order yesterday, I believe. I really hope splitting it didn't mess up my place in line (as my order was within the first minute). He said it wouldn't, but who knows...




Oddly, B&H shipped my grip today. I just checked status and I have a tracking number assigned so it’s actually on its way. I already got my CFE 128GB and the gris is coming - that only leaves the body and the extra battery.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> I know this is off topic, but my BH order says "Order in Progress"...
> 
> Any guesses if I'll be in the first shipment that goes out tomorrow?
> 
> I didn't place my order until about an hour after they were available so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!




I’m right there with you - my body and battery still say backordered but the grip went from backordered to shipped with a tracking number in the space of about an hour...

I ordered about the same time you did.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

David_E said:


> Oops! I bought it for fun.



Me too. Buying it for fun was half the fun.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Hope you have at least two batteries, exactly like I don't.




I’ll have two of the super-duper new ones for the grip and then a couple of dozen of the regular ones to overheat my camera while the super-duper ones are in the charger.


----------



## Whowe (Jul 29, 2020)

Chavim said:


> It works pretty well on my RP. It connects to the cellphone right away even with the app in the background and uses the cellphone as the GPS. There's a menu setting on the camera that you can choose your cellphone as the GPS device.
> 
> The camera has both a bluetooth and a GPS icon that can be displayed on the screen so you know it is connected and logging GPS coordinates. I can't imagine the R5 implementation would be worse than the RP's


The best solution is to just use a simple gps app on phone that will record a log file. this will typically be a .gpx file. You can them import the gpx file into lightroom and sync the gps coordinates based on time. (So, you do want to update the clock in the camera to accurate time and you just need to know the time zone offset during import. I have used gps trackers on my phone while on backpack trips without charging the phone. (Only used gps app while hiking 4-5 hrs for 2 days)

Pretty easy solution and does not waste any camera batty capacity while in the field.


----------



## Go Wild (Jul 29, 2020)

mppix said:


> This is likely for people that put it in 20fps mode and press the shutter button... forever. R5 is going to be a fine, if not currently the best, photography camera.
> 
> Reviewers don't test a lot of photography features because everybody seems to have decided that R5 vs A7s is a thing, instead of the more obvious R5 vs A7r (and maybe even A9). We can partially attribute this also to Canon marketing that is getting away with a black eye here - they led the R5 introduction with video features that turned out to have a few limits - independent reviewers love this. Instead they could have led with photography features: class leading AF+IBIS, 12/20fps, DR,............, and top it off with a few min of 8K RAW.
> 
> Again, R5 is going to be a really good photography tool. However, I hope that moving forward they don't forget about photographers! There are some things that could make a major difference for some still shooters: for example an integrated RF flash transmitter, much higher flash sync speeds, ... and -c'mon- GPS .



Agree with your post!

To the other posts and to complement, this is a no Issue unless under really special circumstances! A friend of mine call me 3 days away saying that the 6DmkII he has just blocked. Couldn´t take photos and he needed to wait a bit and take battery out. He was working in a football match and this days here are with 40ºC (don´t know how much ºF)

After a talk we assume that the camera overheat and blocked operations. This can happen in ANY camera! It´s mandatory that camera brands put this on manuals, but it doesn´t mean it´s going to happen! It just can happen....

I guess everybody is getting overheated with so many overheating things!!


----------



## Aregal (Jul 29, 2020)

arthurbikemad said:


> AHHHHHH, Bastids....!
> 
> Gimme gimme!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


It probably has to do with sensor read out since the R5 doesn’t have a dedicated AF sensor like DSLRs do; all AF information is being processed off the same imaging sensor.


----------



## kennybroh (Jul 29, 2020)

nwardrip said:


> Some are shipping early. Mine shipped today and same with another on FM.


Mine did too....


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2020)

Whowe said:


> The best solution is to just use a simple gps app on phone that will record a log file. this will typically be a .gpx file. You can them import the gpx file into lightroom and sync the gps coordinates based on time. (So, you do want to update the clock in the camera to accurate time and you just need to know the time zone offset during import. I have used gps trackers on my phone while on backpack trips without charging the phone. (Only used gps app while hiking 4-5 hrs for 2 days)
> 
> Pretty easy solution and does not waste any camera batty capacity while in the field.


Do you have a recommended iOS GPS app?


----------



## Chavim (Jul 29, 2020)

Whowe said:


> The best solution is to just use a simple gps app on phone that will record a log file. this will typically be a .gpx file. You can them import the gpx file into lightroom and sync the gps coordinates based on time. (So, you do want to update the clock in the camera to accurate time and you just need to know the time zone offset during import. I have used gps trackers on my phone while on backpack trips without charging the phone. (Only used gps app while hiking 4-5 hrs for 2 days)
> 
> Pretty easy solution and does not waste any camera batty capacity while in the field.



I'm pretty familiar with this approach and have used it in Lightroom for years - one of the main reasons I use Lightroom actually (the map module) but I use an actual GPS device and not my phone. I don't know if that's the "best solution" though. The best solution for what?

I haven't seen any major difference in battery life keeping the Bluetooth turned on on the camera. I'm sure there is some difference, but it really doesn't seem to be that bad. Also, there's an option to sync the camera time with the phone time when you connect the app which I find super handy and haven't had to do any time offset syncing the pictures. I use my phone as the remote control for my camera quite a bit, so why not transfer the coordinates while you already have the phone connected?

Based on your example, how do you get the coordinates for the pictures you took while you were not hiking (outside of the 4-5 hours)?

As I mentioned, the app also has the ability to log the GPS coordinates even if the camera doesn't have Bluetooth on. This functionality doesn't work with my camera but will probably work with a higher-end camera like the R5.


----------



## Chavim (Jul 29, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Do you have a recommended iOS GPS app?



I don't have an iOS recommendation, but depending on the camera you have, the canon camera app can do it for you. It will log the coordinates even if the camera is not connected to the app and will sync the coordinates once you connect. It doesn't work with all of Canon cameras though. For instance, it doesn't work on my RP.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2020)

Chavim said:


> I don't have an iOS recommendation, but depending on the camera you have, the canon camera app can do it for you. It will log the coordinates even if the camera is not connected to the app and will sync the coordinates once you connect. It doesn't work with all of Canon cameras though. For instance, it doesn't work on my RP.


I’ll be getting an R5 at some point, I currently use 1DX II’s and have found I like having gps data.


----------



## Chavim (Jul 29, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I’ll be getting an R5 at some point, I currently use 1DX II’s and have found I like having gps data.


Yeah, I like it too.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 30, 2020)

On Thursday evening I will be able to pickup my EOS R5 and BG-R10 vertical grip, but only one battery. Better one battery than zero battery.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 30, 2020)

jam05 said:


> EOS R5 shipping today. Will have it tomorrow.



me too! Thanks B&H!


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 30, 2020)

Chavim said:


> Also worth mentioning that it could be your phone killing the app and not allowing it to connect to Bluetooth in the background. There could be settings on your phone that prevent apps in the background to communicate with external devices.



No it's not the phone, but 5DIV is connected through WiFi. Maybe Bluetooth will be different, I'm looking forward to checking it out.


Whowe said:


> The best solution is to just use a simple gps app on phone that will record a log file. this will typically be a .gpx file. You can them import the gpx file into lightroom and sync the gps coordinates based on time. (So, you do want to update the clock in the camera to accurate time and you just need to know the time zone offset during import. I have used gps trackers on my phone while on backpack trips without charging the phone. (Only used gps app while hiking 4-5 hrs for 2 days)



Yeah, that's why it's not the best solution actually. Too much hassle with synchronising the camera and phone time, copying files, importing into Lightroom etc.
If the camera connects to the phone automatically, it's the best solution, but I'm yet to try how it'll work with Camera Connect. As above, my previous experience with this app - it disconnects from camera through WiFi as soon as it goes to background. If it works better with Bluetooth, good.


----------



## David_E (Jul 30, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> _I’m on it._


Well, get moving, 'cuz B&H says my R5 is arriving tomorrow, 30 July!


----------



## kdw75 (Jul 30, 2020)

I ordered my from BH the day after it was announced. Status says Backordered.


----------



## David_E (Jul 30, 2020)

TMHKR said:


> In case you didn't know, any camera will produce lower quality photos at higher temperatures


O, so true. Noise is a big probelem in long exposures, as well. This is why my Starlight Xpress SX-36 astronomical CCD camera has a thermoelectric cooling system _and_ two fans.


----------



## David_E (Jul 30, 2020)

Chavim said:


> It [cellphone/bluetooth/GPS] works pretty well on my RP.


Mine, too. I was skeptical, but it works reliably.


----------



## David_E (Jul 30, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Do you have a recommended iOS GPS app?


I disagree that that is the simplest solution. Open Canon _Camera Connect _on your iPhone_._ Turn bluetooth on. Turn bluetooth on in the camera. Connect to phone. Put phone back in pocket. Take pictures. Subsequent times, it connects automatically.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 30, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Oddly, B&H shipped my grip today. I just checked status and I have a tracking number assigned so it’s actually on its way. I already got my CFE 128GB and the gris is coming - that only leaves the body and the extra battery.


Which CFe card did you choose? Is there a list yet from Canon for what is supported? Given my experience with choosing a SD card, I will wait for the list.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 30, 2020)

David_E said:


> O, so true. Noise is a big probelem in long exposures, as well. This is why my Starlight Xpress SX-36 astronomical CCD camera has a thermoelectric cooling system _and_ two fans.


Of course, battery life is compromised with lower temperatures... or perhaps not when recording oversampled video in external low temps


----------



## kimster (Jul 30, 2020)

Mine is on the way. Should be in my hands tomorrow. I have to say that I am less excited than I would or should be. Recent bad press has made me wonder if I have done the right thing? How could we go from euphoria to dejection in just a few weeks? Maybe I am over reacting to the press? I got a friend who switched to Sony years ago offer to send me a fire extinguisher. When I was out photographing birds with my 5D the conversation with sony and nikon shooters usually went to dynamic range and how poor Canon was. I imagine for the first few months all I will hear is "how many shots before it shuts down?" This lockdown has it's plus side. I can avoid other shooters by saying I need to keep anti-socially distanced. (Which is true anyway). I will be able to avoid the haters.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 30, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Which CFe card did you choose? Is there a list yet from Canon for what is supported? Given my experience with choosing a SD card, I will wait for the list.



SanDisk 128GB Extreme PRO CFexpress Card Type B - it’s one of the fastest ones out there 1700/1400 and most articles I’ve read say it’s fine for 8K. Not that I plan on shooting a lot of 8K anyway.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 30, 2020)

David_E said:


> Well, get moving, 'cuz B&H says my R5 is arriving tomorrow, 30 July!



Summary - it doesn’t matter what you do, your Canon R5 will arrive overheated and you are *******.


----------



## WriteLight (Jul 30, 2020)

kimster said:


> Mine is on the way. Should be in my hands tomorrow. I have to say that I am less excited than I would or should be. Recent bad press has made me wonder if I have done the right thing? How could we go from euphoria to dejection in just a few weeks? Maybe I am over reacting to the press? I got a friend who switched to Sony years ago offer to send me a fire extinguisher. When I was out photographing birds with my 5D the conversation with sony and nikon shooters usually went to dynamic range and how poor Canon was. I imagine for the first few months all I will hear is "how many shots before it shuts down?" This lockdown has it's plus side. I can avoid other shooters by saying I need to keep anti-socially distanced. (Which is true anyway). I will be able to avoid the haters.


I have a friend who shoots sony, and while he isn't a glasshole if he was I would ask him how long his sony can shoot 8k before it overheats. Ask him if he's seen the tests that show the R5 having considerably less noise than the A7RIV at 12800 ISO (and at other ISO levels). I'll show him my RF lenses and talk about how great the 45mp images look, shot with world-class AF, even at bursts of 20 FPS, from a fully weather-sealed body with great ergonomics. Or not, and just let him try it out when he inevitably wants to, because he knows what a great camera it is.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 30, 2020)

kimster said:


> Mine is on the way. Should be in my hands tomorrow. I have to say that I am less excited than I would or should be. Recent bad press has made me wonder if I have done the right thing? How could we go from euphoria to dejection in just a few weeks? Maybe I am over reacting to the press? I got a friend who switched to Sony years ago offer to send me a fire extinguisher. When I was out photographing birds with my 5D the conversation with sony and nikon shooters usually went to dynamic range and how poor Canon was. I imagine for the first few months all I will hear is "how many shots before it shuts down?" This lockdown has it's plus side. I can avoid other shooters by saying I need to keep anti-socially distanced. (Which is true anyway). I will be able to avoid the haters.




1 - I am excited and will continue to be excited until my camera is in my hands and I see for myself whether or not the camera meets MY expectations and needs. I haven’t heard a lot of ‘press’ myself - just ramblings from “influencers” and a one-off partial review here or there.

2 - Only you can decide whether you did the right thing, but personally unless someone is writing the check or swiping the card for my equipment their opinion means nothing to me. If my images look the way I want them to look then that’s good enough for me. I’m not making money off my photography so I only have to please myself. 99 percent of the time the quality of the photo will be the result of the user’s talent and not their equipment choice or specifications. All the dynamic range capability in the world won’t save a bad photo.

3 - I was socially distancing myself while taking photos before it was popular. People in groups can be noisy and that’s the last thing I want when I’m shooting wildlife - some jackass pontificating about their “massive dynamic range” Or how crappy my gear is while I’m sneaking up on a nest.

4 - Haters? Ignore them. It’s the best medicine.


----------



## kimster (Jul 30, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> 1 - I am excited and will continue to be excited until my camera is in my hands and I see for myself whether or not the camera meets MY expectations and needs. I haven’t heard a lot of ‘press’ myself - just ramblings from “influencers” and a one-off partial review here or there.
> 
> 2 - Only you can decide whether you did the right thing, but personally unless someone is writing the check or swiping the card for my equipment their opinion means nothing to me. If my images look the way I want them to look then that’s good enough for me. I’m not making money off my photography so I only have to please myself. 99 percent of the time the quality of the photo will be the result of the user’s talent and not their equipment choice or specifications. All the dynamic range capability in the world won’t save a bad photo.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bert. Groups of photographers can be the worst. I am an older female who went on a 4 day guided photo field trip a couple of years ago. There were about 10 people. I couldn't believe how some pushed me out of the way to get the "best" spot. I vowed never again. There's a lot to be said about social distancing. Final thought. Without youtube many of us might be a bit happier? I gave up facebook and instagram 3 years ago. Thanks again.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 30, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I didn’t want a new camera for fun I want it to work for what I want. And no, 20 is okay, but the weather sealing , no top display, same evf, downgraded screen etc isn’t worth it over the R which I can’t use for a lot of things as of now.


Actually, come think of it.
1. Top screen : all the info is in the EVF anyway. So .. great. I actually would prefer the top dialso I can flick from Av to Tv and backwards in a split second.
2. dual memory card in R6. Great
3. Better than in R weather sealing. According to Canon.
4. same evf - great less EVF latency and less battery drain than in R5
5 plus improved AF
6. Plus fantastic 4K/30. Apparently beautiful quality
7. Joystick instead of touch bar
8. 1Dx3 sensor. Magnificent.
9. IBIS

in my opinion this is a mini 1 series camera with some what reduced build quality lesser form factor and obviously lighter.
Agree, resale value would not be the best. As generally. Your general public do not dig 20mp cameras these days.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 30, 2020)

So anyway, back to the manual...  I picked up an error in the R5 owner's manual (which I downloaded from the original post soon after the R5 manual went live). Page 912 of 919.

They have the figures in the 2 "battery life" columns at the right, round the wrong way.

That is, 'Power saving' (60fps EVF) should have 490 possible shots (@23 deg C) and "Smooth" (120fps EVF) should be 320 (@23 deg C).

I have sent a comment via Canon Europe's Facebook page.. with the below hopefully they read my comment.  
It's annoying not to be able to email / private message an organisation about aspects like this...


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 30, 2020)

kdw75 said:


> I ordered my from BH the day after it was announced. Status says Backordered.


I ordered (from BH because of Payboo) 10 minutes into the release event when I checked here and saw the orders were just opened. Mine is shipped and scheduled to arrive tomorrow morning.


----------



## David_E (Jul 30, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidmarriottsydney/


_Very_ nice work!


----------



## David_E (Jul 30, 2020)

kimster said:


> _Without youtube many of us might be a bit happier? I gave up facebook and instagram 3 years ago._


I don't spend a lot of time looking at Youtube. Only the occasional instructional video. As for Facebook, it would be hard for me to give it up as I lived outside the U.S. for many years and it is my best link to many friends around the world, as well as far-flung family in the U.S. I don't do Instagram.


----------



## JTPhotography (Jul 30, 2020)

Mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 30, 2020)

David_E said:


> _Very_ nice work!


Thanks David. Not sure that the R5 will make me a much better photographer but it will be fun trying (especially for video)  
It should be a big step up from my 5Div and a steep learning curve. Probably will take a long time before I hit the limits of what it can do despite all the supposed gotchas.

Digidirect confirmed today that the R5 will be delivered within the next week in Australia. Not long now. Anyone want to make me an offer for a Canon Australia custom R5 strap?

Probably quite a while until Ikelite can deliver a matching R5 housing for it so I need to keep by 5Div until then. I need to sell my EF70-200mm f2.8 and the migration is complete. The only annoying thing is that I have nothing that can reach >200mm now as I sold my TCs. Buying a RF 1.4x + 100-400mm II (with EF-RF adaptor) will be about the same cost as the RF 100-500mm. Second hand 100-400mm are hard to find and really keeping their value. Maybe a flood once the RF100-500mm is available though. The reviews will be fun to read.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 30, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> I know this is off topic, but my BH order says "Order in Progress"...
> 
> Any guesses if I'll be in the first shipment that goes out tomorrow?
> 
> I didn't place my order until about an hour after they were available so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


Mine showed that in the day leading up
To shipment.


----------



## 1D4 (Jul 30, 2020)

Yup, got the B&H shipping notice, too...glad the CSR I talked to was wrong, or maybe he just didn't want to put anything in writing that they'd ship before the official launch date. Happy I contacted them anyway, since not splitting my order would have delayed my R5 for 2 months (at least according to him).


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 30, 2020)

Also got my shipping notice! Weekend of experimenting with the R5 ahead and no rescheduling to be home for a late delivery. 

Also separately, the Sony A7S3 in at least two reviewer tests overheated about as quick as the Canon R5 or even quicker, and it is a video only camera with a small sensor resolution and less weather sealing. Tons of people started making excuses for it, which I found hilarious after the merciless bashing of the Canon R5/6 as a failure on seemingly every place on the net. Dan Watson repeated his test with a lot of changes to prove the same thing twice, and in hot Florida sun the Canon lasted about 30 minutes @4K60 just like the Sony. Looks like in the end, the Sony is not immune to physics despite all the heat savings it should have with small sensor MP. Of course I guess it could be the specific Sony unit is defective, but that is unlikely.

I do think with a dedicated heat sink, indoors, the Sony models will probably be found to stay cool longer with cooler ambient air to exchange heat, but in extreme heat, all cameras are equally awful with no way to get rid of heat.

No real point to all that except to say, the Canons are slowly looking to be great as Hybrid cameras for all but long term shooting, and if that is your need, no one really has a perfect solution. Hoping when we get them in our hands that doesn't change with any spoilers. All these brands are making ridiculously good cameras and I am grateful to have the chance to use any of them.


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 30, 2020)

kimster said:


> Mine is on the way. Should be in my hands tomorrow. I have to say that I am less excited than I would or should be. Recent bad press has made me wonder if I have done the right thing? How could we go from euphoria to dejection in just a few weeks? Maybe I am over reacting to the press? I got a friend who switched to Sony years ago offer to send me a fire extinguisher. When I was out photographing birds with my 5D the conversation with sony and nikon shooters usually went to dynamic range and how poor Canon was. I imagine for the first few months all I will hear is "how many shots before it shuts down?" This lockdown has it's plus side. I can avoid other shooters by saying I need to keep anti-socially distanced. (Which is true anyway). I will be able to avoid the haters.



People who get in brand matches are pretty superficial. Every camera has its pros and cons and is just a tool. Canon has never been as behind as the brand religious fanboys and fangirls say- Canon designs great all around systems, not the flashiest cameras that lead on paper for every spec. People think buying a thing makes them superior to others and it is really sad. 

You are buying into a great system with incredible glass and a bright future, not just this one camera, and Canon may not be the loudest and fastest to market, but they are generally very reliable and have great ergonomics and real world shooting experience, great glass and accessories, and well thought out features. Similar can be said about a lot of brands these days, we are spoiled for great options.

The dynamic range arguments and blathering about sensor superiority have been ridiculous for 4-5 years when the 80D and 5D4 came out with sensors nearly catching up to Sony. The one stop difference that may have remained at base ISO is only useful for fools who boost shadows 4-5 stops in post. I am sure Canon is about even with everyone else at this point as their 1DX3 / R6 sensor and R5 sensor are improved again. If someone is half a stop ahead, who cares? Look at all the great content people have made with much older tools.

There are a lot of immature and foolish reviewers out there who make a living as parasites bashing or fawing over products instead of being objective and fair. They only care about clicks and attention in too many cases. I do think negative hype is terribly popular and hard to ignore these days as it is everywhere.

Personally, I'm sorry yo have to deal with those people and I wouldn't worry. I'm excited for my delivery. Unless something we have not heard about comes up I think these will be really enjoyable cameras for us as long as used with realistic expectations of not doing all day video in 4K60 or 8K.

All of these brands are great, people should come together creatively and embrace the competition and options we can all select that meet our specific needs. Anyone trying to make you feel bad about brands unless it is just very light 'fun rivalry' banter is not worth talking with.

Or, put in a few words- don't sweat these fools and enjoy your new camera!


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 30, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Digidirect confirmed today that the R5 will be delivered within the next week in Australia. Not long now. Anyone want to make me an offer for a Canon Australia custom R5 strap?



Congrats. Looks like I wasn't so lucky with CameraPro, my order will only be sent by the end of October. They do a refund minus deposit though and I won't be able to use the camera anyway because of lockdown, so will be waiting till October.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 30, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Congrats. Looks like I wasn't so lucky with CameraPro, my order will only be sent by the end of October. They do a refund minus deposit though and I won't be able to use the camera anyway because of lockdown, so will be waiting till October.


I would have been very annoyed if I wasn't in the initial batch as I put down a deposit in February hoping to get it before a planned trip to Norway/Iceland on 3-July. Many things have happened since and at least we recently got back all the money paid in advance from the planned holiday. I can still shot sunrise/waterfalls and diving in Sydney and astro a couple of hours away. Macro on Monday (bank holiday) and maybe some portraits to play with. I will leave playing with 8K until Canon releases their CFe approved list.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 30, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> I would have been very annoyed if I wasn't in the initial batch as I put down a deposit in February hoping to get it before a planned trip to Norway/Iceland on 3-July. Many things have happened since and at least we recently got back all the money paid in advance from the planned holiday. I can still shot sunrise/waterfalls and diving in Sydney. Macro on Monday (bank holiday) and maybe some portraits to play with. I will leave playing with 8K until Canon releases their CFe approved list.



I only preordered after the official announcement, that's probably why I'm only getting the second batch. Disappointing but considering the recent corona development in Victoria, I don't know when I'm able to travel farther than my local park.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 30, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> I would have been very annoyed if I wasn't in the initial batch as I put down a deposit in February hoping to get it before a planned trip to Norway/Iceland on 3-July. Many things have happened since and at least we recently got back all the money paid in advance from the planned holiday. I can still shot sunrise/waterfalls and diving in Sydney. Macro on Monday (bank holiday) and maybe some portraits to play with.
> *I will leave playing with 8K until Canon releases their CFe approved list*.



Glad that you have received reimbursement for your holiday moneys paid in advance...
I'm also glad that you're positive and realise you can still shoot other subject matter in Sydney in the meantime.  


I am in Adelaide, and am looking forward to purchasing the R5 in time. It'll be my first Canon mirrorless FF - I have a bunch of Canon DSLRs and lots of EF and EF-S glass, and looking forward to moving to RF glass in the future.

I'm curious if you can shed any more light on hte "CFe approved list" aspect?

I bought a 128GB Sandisk Extreme Pro CF Express Card (B) from Adorama when on sale some months ago (this was after it was confirmed by Canon that the R5 would have 1 x CF Express card slot). I wanted to buy a card while on sale, and to use up some of my PayPal account balance.

Is there an expectation that some CF Express cards will be incompatible (or 'less compatible' than others?) 

The (hopefully) good news is:
a) I've found Sandisk to be super reliable on all my Canon DSLRs for almost 20 years
b) On the B&H page, for 'recommended' memory cards for the R5, the exact CF Express card I have displays at the top of the list





B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Computers







www.bhphotovideo.com





I look forward to anyone's input / reply.... 

Regards, PJ


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 30, 2020)

pj1974 said:


> Glad that you have received reimbursement for your holiday moneys paid in advance...
> I'm also glad that you're positive and realise you can still shoot other subject matter in Sydney in the meantime.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey PJ, unfortunately your 128gb sandisk CFe card probably won't handle 8k Raw. I believe only the 512gb sandisk card supported raw video on the 1dx iii. We really have to wait for Canon to release an approved card list before we will truly know.


----------



## briangus (Jul 30, 2020)

Canon Singapore have latest DPP for download 





__





Digital Photo Professional 4.12.60 for macOS


Digital Photo Professional 4 is a genuine, Canon-made application for browsing, selecting, and developing RAW images. It is equipped with various image adjustment ...




sg.canon


----------



## vjlex (Jul 30, 2020)

briangus said:


> Canon Singapore have latest DPP for download
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Downloaded the latest version (4.12.60) through the DPP app itself in Windows 10.


----------



## Twinix (Jul 30, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> trip to Norway


Welcome! (If it’s now or later etc).


----------



## AEWest (Jul 30, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Actually, come think of it.
> 1. Top screen : all the info is in the EVF anyway. So .. great. I actually would prefer the top dialso I can flick from Av to Tv and backwards in a split second.
> 2. dual memory card in R6. Great
> 3. Better than in R weather sealing. According to Canon.
> ...


I understand the R6 has a lesser EVF than the R5 - 3.7M dot v 5M dot.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 30, 2020)

AEWest said:


> I understand the R6 has a lesser EVF than the R5 - 3.7M dot v 5M dot.


correct. *4. same evf* -as in: same as in R.. I responded to a post where I explained how R6 is still quite an upgrade from R.. and a lesser resolution EVF is not necessarily a bad thing..


----------



## reef58 (Jul 30, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Hey PJ, unfortunately your 128gb sandisk CFe card probably won't handle 8k Raw. I believe only the 512gb sandisk card supported raw video on the 1dx iii. We really have to wait for Canon to release an approved card list before we will truly know.



I shoot raw all of the time with my Sandisk 128gb cards in the 1dx3. I think the buzz when the camera was released was the 64gb card supplied with the camera would not handle the raw video. It has a slower write speed than the larger CFE cards. I am no video expert though, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 30, 2020)

reef58 said:


> I shoot raw all of the time with my Sandisk 128gb cards in the 1dx3. I think the buzz when the camera was released was the 64gb card supplied with the camera would not handle the raw video. It has a slower write speed than the larger CFE cards. I am no video expert though, so take what I say with a grain of salt.



Interesting! I didn't think the 128gb card was fast enough. Was it on the approved list?


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 30, 2020)

In case anyone's interested, CanonWatch has a link to the R6 manual download.









Canon EOS R6 Manual Already Available For Download


After the Canon EOS R5 manual also the Canon EOS R6 manual is available for download. Get it to learn more about the new EO R6




www.canonwatch.com


----------



## scyrene (Jul 30, 2020)

kimster said:


> Mine is on the way. Should be in my hands tomorrow. I have to say that I am less excited than I would or should be. Recent bad press has made me wonder if I have done the right thing? How could we go from euphoria to dejection in just a few weeks? Maybe I am over reacting to the press? I got a friend who switched to Sony years ago offer to send me a fire extinguisher. When I was out photographing birds with my 5D the conversation with sony and nikon shooters usually went to dynamic range and how poor Canon was. I imagine for the first few months all I will hear is "how many shots before it shuts down?" This lockdown has it's plus side. I can avoid other shooters by saying I need to keep anti-socially distanced. (Which is true anyway). I will be able to avoid the haters.



Sounds like you need better friends.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 30, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Hey PJ, unfortunately your 128gb sandisk CFe card probably won't handle 8k Raw. I believe only the 512gb sandisk card supported raw video on the 1dx iii. We really have to wait for Canon to release an approved card list before we will truly know.





reef58 said:


> I shoot raw all of the time with my Sandisk 128gb cards in the 1dx3. I think the buzz when the camera was released was the 64gb card supplied with the camera would not handle the raw video. It has a slower write speed than the larger CFE cards. I am no video expert though, so take what I say with a grain of salt.





Chris.Chapterten said:


> Interesting! I didn't think the 128gb card was fast enough. Was it on the approved list?



Hi Chris and reef58, thanks to each of you for your responses.

I bought the Sandisk 128GB because it was indicated (admittedly not from Canon) - that it would definitely be able to handle 8K video (write speed 1200MB/s and read speed of 1700MB/s).

Hopefully it will be up to the task.... mind you, not that I plan on taking much 8K. I'm a 95%+ stills photos shooter.. and the 12fps / 20fps is what I'm much more interested in, and wanted a fast card to flush the buffer / move files onto, without delay... hence the 128GB Sandisk CF Express card I bought)....

So... let's see!!

PJ


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 30, 2020)

kimster said:


> Mine is on the way. Should be in my hands tomorrow. I have to say that I am less excited than I would or should be. Recent bad press has made me wonder if I have done the right thing? *How could we go from euphoria to dejection in just a few weeks?* Maybe I am over reacting to the press?



If I may again bring up Roger's Law of New Product Introduction (2013):


----------



## kennybroh (Jul 30, 2020)

Eclipsed said:


> I ordered (from BH because of Payboo) 10 minutes into the release event when I checked here and saw the orders were just opened. Mine is shipped and scheduled to arrive tomorrow morning.


I ordered from B&H at about the same time and for the same reason. It's scheduled to arrive today--Thursday.


----------



## David_E (Jul 30, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> _Thanks David. Not sure that the R5 will make me a much better photographer but it will be fun trying (especially for video)
> It should be a big step up from my 5Div and a steep learning curve. Probably will take a long time before I hit the limits of what it can do despite all the supposed gotchas.
> 
> Digidirect confirmed today that the R5 will be delivered within the next week in Australia..._


I'm hoping that it is at least equal to the 5D IV; mine's getting heavier as I get older. As for delivery, FedEx says it's on the local delivery truck right now, should be here by 1800 EDT.


----------



## Tony Bennett (Jul 30, 2020)

Been playing with my R5 since 9:15am EST this morning. It is even better then I thought. The shutter is so quiet I thought I was using silent shutter but was not. The button layout is better than I thought. Cannot wait to shoot a session with it later today.

For the haters, I used it as a hand-warmer and baked some cookies. HAHAHA!!! And it still kept shooting.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 30, 2020)

Tony Bennett said:


> The shutter is so quiet I thought I was using silent shutter but was not.



Good news on shutter sound. I got eventually used to it, but the RP shutter is like fingernails on the blackboard (cheap noisy toy sound) compared to the Nikon Z6 I dumped for it. My R5 is out for deliveryon the FedEx truck for the past five hours and is an hour overdue.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 30, 2020)

R5 has arrived. Unboxing video:


----------



## kimster (Jul 30, 2020)

Mine arrived an hour ago. Downloaded 70-200 firmware and taken my first pictures of my cat with eye AF. Very impressed and happy!
Eye AF is truly amazing. 
(Got to get back to work now


----------



## reef58 (Jul 30, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Interesting! I didn't think the 128gb card was fast enough. Was it on the approved list?



Chris I am not sure. I know the 64gb card has a write speed of 800, the 128 and 256 are 1200, and the512 is 1400mbs. The buzz was the 64 and its 800mbs was not fast enough to record the raw video. The card was supplied by Canon so I assume it is approved to work with the camera. It is probably iffy for raw and the record time would be very short.


----------



## Gloads (Jul 30, 2020)

Ordered from B&H, Adorama and Amazon 9am(ish) on the 9th, all are still backordered. Ordered from Canon last week (just in case), and they sent an email Monday saying it would ship within 48-72 hours. After a hour on hold, they said it went to backordered status today with no ETA.

I will cancel the new laptop, lenses, memory and other items if the wait is until November.

I think this is the only time I wish I lived in the EST timezone...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2020)

Gloads said:


> Ordered from B&H, Adorama and Amazon 9am(ish) on the 9th, all are still backordered. Ordered from Canon last week (just in case), and they sent an email Monday saying it would ship within 48-72 hours. After a hour on hold, they said it went to backordered status today with no ETA.
> 
> I will cancel the new laptop, lenses, memory and other items if the wait is until November.
> 
> I think this is the only time I wish I lived in the EST timezone...


Check to see if your credit card was charged. B&H does not send you a email saying its shipped until after the camera arrives. I always find it strange to get the email after I get the camera. If your card has been charged, its coming.


----------



## neto velasco (Jul 30, 2020)

Gloads said:


> Ordered from B&H, Adorama and Amazon 9am(ish) on the 9th, all are still backordered. Ordered from Canon last week (just in case), and they sent an email Monday saying it would ship within 48-72 hours. After a hour on hold, they said it went to backordered status today with no ETA.
> 
> I will cancel the new laptop, lenses, memory and other items if the wait is until November.
> 
> I think this is the only time I wish I lived in the EST timezone...


I ordered from BH one day after the release and says backordered, people say the next shipment is november, hopefully soon though


----------



## Gloads (Jul 30, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Check to see if your credit card was charged. B&H does not send you a email saying its shipped until after the camera arrives. I always find it strange to get the email after I get the camera. If your card has been charged, its coming.


Ha! I have been doing that for Canon and, nothing!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 31, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> If I may again bring up Roger's Law of New Product Introduction (2013):
> 
> View attachment 191658


----------



## Gloads (Jul 31, 2020)

Gloads said:


> Ha! I have been doing that for Canon and, nothing!


Amazon charged the card, but no update to the order yet, hoping it ships tomorrow. Then I have 1+hour on the phone with Canon to cancel their order.


----------



## Whowe (Jul 31, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Do you have a recommended iOS GPS app?


I use Gaia GPS, but I got it a long time ago when it was relatively inexpensive. It now has a free version and a subscription model, but it has more features and downloadable background maps than any other app I know. You can download the maps so you can use it without cell coverage. I do not know if the track log feature is part of the free version, but I think it is.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 31, 2020)

pj1974 said:


> I am in Adelaide, and am looking forward to purchasing the R5 in time. It'll be my first Canon mirrorless FF - I have a bunch of Canon DSLRs and lots of EF and EF-S glass, and looking forward to moving to RF glass in the future.
> 
> I'm curious if you can shed any more light on hte "CFe approved list" aspect?
> 
> ...


The 1DXiii has an approved CFe list for 5.5k/60 raw at 
https://support.usa.canon.com/kb/in...earch&viewlocale=en_US&searchid=1595914608082
The Sandisk 128GB CFe card is not supported but the 512GB card is supported. This bandwidth should be similar to 8K30 raw so it could be an issue. We shall see but I am not buying a card until there is a list published by Canon. On top of this, only the Prograde cards have a spec sheet showing sustained via max write speed. A big difference for their Gold cards between the 2. Only the Cobalt card is almost the same speed. The other brands only specify their max speed.

Page 904 of the R5 manual has the list of SD cards specs needed for various video modes.
I bought a 128GB Sandisk UHS-II SD card but it is only rated U3 and not V30/60/90. I didn't realise that there was a difference. That said, the following website shows that it has a sustained write speed higher than some V90 cards so this is all very weird for me
https://havecamerawilltravel.com/photographer/fastest-sd-cards/

The R5 manual says that CFe approved cards needs to be found a Canon website but I can't find it anywhere.

Thanks for sharing the B&H link... very interesting!


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 31, 2020)

Twinix said:


> Welcome! (If it’s now or later etc).


Lofoten has been on my bucket list for a long time now


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 31, 2020)

reef58 said:


> I shoot raw all of the time with my Sandisk 128gb cards in the 1dx3. I think the buzz when the camera was released was the 64gb card supplied with the camera would not handle the raw video. It has a slower write speed than the larger CFE cards. I am no video expert though, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


The larger ones tend to have the fastest write speeds.
https://support.usa.canon.com/kb/in...earch&viewlocale=en_US&searchid=1595914608082
shows the Sandisk 128GB is not supported... I am glad that you are reporting no issues with it


----------



## twoheadedboy (Jul 31, 2020)

I must have something set incorrectly.... I have the R5, set to Servo, but it won't shoot continuously when I hold the button down, though it is very fast when I press it repeatedly. What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 31, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> I must have something set incorrectly.... I have the R5, set to Servo, but it won't shoot continuously when I hold the button down, though it is very fast when I press it repeatedly. What could I be doing wrong?



Servo is the autofocus mode, not the drive mode. You will want to go to the plain rectangle--that's single shot mode--and change it to one of the other drive modes. (That got me too, for a while.)


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 31, 2020)

Does anyone know, what is the expected shutter life span on R5. How many auctions?


----------



## ziffhunker (Jul 31, 2020)

Shutter good for half million.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Jul 31, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Servo is the autofocus mode, not the drive mode. You will want to go to the plain rectangle--that's single shot mode--and change it to one of the other drive modes. (That got me too, for a while.)



I got it, thanks! One other question - I don't have the high speed modes available. I'm using an RF 50mm f/1.2, I set the shutter to 1/1000 and aperture to f/1.2, left everything else auto (Fv mode), temp is good, airplane mode is on, flicker reduction is off, and both modes are still grayed out. I do have it set to RAW + L, saving to separate cards, and HEIF instead of JPEG, but it doesn't say I can't do that. Any ideas?

Edit: It's DPAF enabled on raw that was the culprit. Dang.


----------

